# Mustard is my life Creek Wader Thread



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Let's hear it for MUSTARD!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

Money Man is gonna love this thread


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Money Man is gonna love this thread





be better if we can run all the Losers Soon Unite fans out of here.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> be better if we can run all the Losers Soon Unite fans out of here.



Why does this thread suddenly smell like month-old hotdog water????

Oh wait... it's William H Bonney


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Let's hear it for MUSTARD!!!!


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Why does this thread suddenly smell like month-old hotdog water????
> 
> Oh wait... it's William H Bonney





more like some cajun swamp breath heathen been in here


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 2, 2011)

William H Bonney said:


> more like some cajun swamp breath heathen been in here



I gots to geaux to bed. See you idjits later


----------



## Self! (Oct 2, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I gots to geaux to bed. See you idjits later




dream of the thumpin' coming your way November 5 to the kittens r us team


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2011)

Smells like konedogs and elephant poo in here . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 2, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smells like konedogs and elephant poo in here . . .



That tends to happen when les and bonney come around


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> That tends to happen when les and bonney come around





You still here ??  I figured you'd be an Admin, or banded by now . . .


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You still here ??  I figured you'd be an Admin, or banded by now . . .



It's coming....





One or the other


----------



## slip (Oct 3, 2011)

The chill in the air sho is nice.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2011)

slip said:


> The chill in the air sho is nice.





It sho is, got me "tingly" ALL ova !!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 3, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It sho is, got me "tingly" ALL ova !!!



that's the smoke, not the air


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> that's the smoke, not the air





Ohhhhhhh . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2011)

Hard to believe but another Monday has come around.  :banging he


Well one cure for mustard breath is a good cup of


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 3, 2011)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU "FRENCH'S MUSTARD" HOUNDS OUT THERE.  

I knew that I shouldn't have eaten those two corn dogs on the way to the country yesterday.  

Gobblin, your coffee sure does hit the spot this morning because the temp is hovering about 38-40 degrees currently.  The deer are all gathered around the campfire waiting for the morning sun to warm them up.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)

mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 3, 2011)

mornin all.... hope yall have a goodan


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning waders, drivelers, and associated idjits (yeah that means you Kendall)


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2011)

Morning waders, i see you already have the mustard all i need is some sausage. well back to the grind its monday


----------



## Self! (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning waders, drivelers, and associated idjits (yeah that means you Kendall)




pot meet kettle


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, i see you already have the mustard all i need is some sausage. well back to the grind its monday



And no censorship of mustard over here


----------



## Money man (Oct 3, 2011)

Good lord.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> And no censorship of mustard over here


  


Money man said:


> Good lord.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Money man said:


> Good mustard.



He has seen the light...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> He has seen the light...



Judging by your avatar, i see that you still have not.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Oct 3, 2011)

Dang it's dead in here!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)

chuckb7718 said:


> Dang it's dead in here!



very


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you bored Seth?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Are you bored Seth?



very an music helps me think


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> very an music helps me think



What are you thinking about?








Or dare I ask?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What are you thinking about?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



friday is all u need to know


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 3, 2011)

mustard, mustard, mustard, mustard, MUSTARD, MUSTARD  kinda like the badger song, mustard mustard mustard


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> very an music helps me think



oh that's scary.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 3, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> oh that's scary.


do u want me to put u on my list ?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 3, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> do u want me to put u on my list ?



what list is that?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> what list is that?



ask quack or slip


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> do u want me to put u on my list ?



You are so obsessed about Friday you need to make a list about really important things to remember?  


Another cool morning.   It is waking up time not to mention getting a whiff of freshly brewed


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You are so obsessed about Friday you need to make a list about really important things to remember?
> 
> 
> Another cool morning.   It is waking up time not to mention getting a whiff of freshly brewed



Nothing like a nice hot cup of coffee with a little mustard in it to wake you up in the morning.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

MUSTARD i mean MORNING I  love this thread


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

now wheres keebs and my mustard bisquit, cant get good help


----------



## Money man (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Money man said:


> Keebs?



You sir, are living dangerously this morning....


----------



## Money man (Oct 4, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> You sir, are living dangerously this morning....



 I don't have a clue what you are talking about?

I was simply curious of her thoughts on the message.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> now wheres keebs and my mustard bisquit, cant get good help


 You didn't check da toolbox AGAIN, did ya???  I swear, I ain't gonna keep bringing it to the store, that lady kept giving me funny looks!



Money man said:


> Keebs?


yes????????


Money man said:


> I don't have a clue what you are talking about?
> 
> I was simply curious of her thoughts on the message.


Some folks just don't know the error of their ways.............. BUT on the other hand.................. different strokes for different folks............ eh............. whatever................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Money man said:


> Keebs?



No , but now you see my point


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You didn't check da toolbox AGAIN, did ya???  I swear, I ain't gonna keep bringing it to the store, that lady kept giving me funny looks!



The toolbox? how many times have i told you to bring it to me personally. She was looking at you funny cause she was waiting for you to leave so she could eat my bisquit.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The toolbox? how many times have i told you to bring it to me personally. She was looking at you funny cause she was waiting for you to leave so she could eat my bisquit.


Well dang, gimme enough to buy TWO and you can have yours!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Dang! Is it already past lunchtime????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Zaxbys


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxbys




Homemade veggie soup............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Homemade veggie soup............



I love homemade veggie soup


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

got my ear fixed now everythings to freakin loud!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> got my ear fixed now everythings to freakin loud!


What did they have to do?????? 
But I'm glad you can hear now!!!!!!! 







Now......................





















TURN Down That MUSIC!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What did they have to do??????
> But I'm glad you can hear now!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



they put a tube in my ear it hurts an NEVER


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> they put a tube in my ear it hurts an NEVER


Dang, didn't know they did that with older kids!  Don't forget, you gotta have an ear plug to go swimming!
Oh & Never say Never...........................


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dang, didn't know they did that with older kids!  Don't forget, you gotta have an ear plug to go swimming!
> Oh & Never say Never...........................



They had to there was so much fluid behind my ear




an its my music an i lik it loud !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> They had to there was so much fluid behind my ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Priced hearing aids lately?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> They had to there was so much fluid behind my ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense....................... but now you should know the dangers of loud music............. it'll sound WORSE than having the fluid there................ eh, have at it, you'll see, you won't need me nor your Mom telling you!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Priced hearing aids lately?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Priced hearing aids lately?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> They had to there was so much fluid behind my ear
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Listen to me, son, while you can. You do not want to do through life with tinnitus. It wasn`t loud music that did mine in. It was gunfire and chainsaws, but it don`t matter. Racket is racket. And the second Saturday in November, 2009, is the day my ears started sounded like a cicada convention. And it does not go away. Ever. The only good out of is that I can blame my SHORT TEMPEREDNESS on it.  

I`m not interested in hearin` your excuses. Heed these words. If you and me both live long enough, you will thank me for them.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



whip if you want to but good ones start around $4500 a pair.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me, son, while you can. You do not want to do through life with tinnitus. It wasn`t loud music that did mine in. It was gunfire and chainsaws, but it don`t matter. Racket is racket. And the second Saturday in November, 2009, is the day my ears started sounded like a cicada convention. And it does not go away. Ever. The only good out of is that I can blame my SHORT TEMPEREDNESS on it.
> 
> I`m not interested in hearin` your excuses. Heed these words. If you and me both live long enough, you will thank me for them.


 That explains a LOT!!!!!!!!!      


gobbleinwoods said:


> whip if you want to but good ones start around $4500 a pair.


   Git'em guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2011)

bye ya'll i'm out, keebs get the door!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> That explains a LOT!!!!!!!!!



Hello, Keebs...


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me, son, while you can. You do not want to do through life with tinnitus. It wasn`t loud music that did mine in. It was gunfire and chainsaws, but it don`t matter. Racket is racket. And the second Saturday in November, 2009, is the day my ears started sounded like a cicada convention. And it does not go away. Ever. The only good out of is that I can blame my SHORT TEMPEREDNESS on it.
> 
> I`m not interested in hearin` your excuses. Heed these words. If you and me both live long enough, you will thank me for them.



well even if i turn the music down i still got lots of racket to deal with as much as i shoot an have to listin too an i dont need that my temper is already short enough


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> bye ya'll i'm out, keebs get the door!!!!


Got it, let's go!


Nicodemus said:


> Hello, Keebs...


Hey darlin', by darlin', miss seeing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Seth carter said:


> well even if i turn the music down i still got lots of racket to deal with as much as i shoot an have to listin too an i dont need that my temper is already short enough


It's called ear plugs, they're cheap, much cheaper than hear-aids!!!! 
And you're young enough to LEARN to control your temper!


Buh-BYEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Got it, let's go!
> 
> Hey darlin', by darlin', miss seeing you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



i have earplugs an i try but the only person i dont lose my temper with is my girlfreind idk why i just dont get mad at her


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> well even if i turn the music down i still got lots of racket to deal with as much as i shoot an have to listin too an i dont need that my temper is already short enough





Read the last paragraph in my post again. 

I`ll comment no more on this.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me, son, while you can. You do not want to do through life with tinnitus. It wasn`t loud music that did mine in. It was gunfire and chainsaws, but it don`t matter. Racket is racket. And the second Saturday in November, 2009, is the day my ears started sounded like a cicada convention. And it does not go away. Ever. The only good out of is that I can blame my SHORT TEMPEREDNESS on it.
> 
> I`m not interested in hearin` your excuses. Heed these words. If you and me both live long enough, you will thank me for them.



Wise words to live by Seth. I would suggest you listen to Nic.

Me and my boys use earplugs whenever we use the lawnmower, weedeater, chainsaw, shotguns, rifles, etc.

Hearing loss is cumulative and irreversible. Take this advice from folks that know this first-hand.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

my gf made me sing her this song last week


----------



## StriperAddict (Oct 4, 2011)

Seth, take what Nic is telling you very seriously.

Long ago, I didn't heed the warnings given to me along the same lines and went to one too many music concerts of idiotic volume.  I have a high pitch sound in my head running continuously as a result. 
I remember before then what the silence at my Grandparents place "sounded" like, and I could pick out bird sounds in the far woods like I never will again.  I'm constantly asking folks to repeat themselves, and group talk in a noisy restaurant has me straining to hear the latest buzz.

Todays ear protection comes in all sorts of kool colors. Getyaseff some!!


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> Listen to me, son, while you can. You do not want to do through life with tinnitus. It wasn`t loud music that did mine in. It was gunfire and chainsaws, but it don`t matter. Racket is racket. And the second Saturday in November, 2009, is the day my ears started sounded like a cicada convention. And it does not go away. Ever. The only good out of is that I can blame my SHORT TEMPEREDNESS on it.
> 
> I`m not interested in hearin` your excuses. Heed these words. If you and me both live long enough, you will thank me for them.



I shot my 30-06 twice last year in a plastic barrel blind and for 3 days i had that little "cicada convention" going on, it wasnt bad and it went away after 3 days but lesson learned. Two things i dont play with is hearing and eye sight.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm another one that can attest to the loss of hearing due to noise exposure and scuba diving.  Mostly as a teenager listening to music with headphones on...and LOUD!   Some hearing loss from equalizing my ears during scuba diving as a teen and in my 20's.  Years of shooting shotguns with hearing protection...but it all adds up over time.  I'm hearing deficient in my left ear by about 45%, and about 25 % in my right ear.  My 23 year old son has hearing aids in both ears...didn't even know he had hearing problems until he went for his physical to join the Marines.  Take care of your hearing and your eyesight seth...and mind that temper...it will only cause you problems going forward in life!   Peace


----------



## slip (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok .... the two year old woke me up this morning at 7am screaming, and has been doing it most of the day... i guess our walls are not thick enough cause right now i'd go for some hearing loss.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 4, 2011)

slip said:


> Ok .... the two year old woke me up this morning at 7am screaming, and has been doing it most of the day... i guess our walls are not thick enough cause right now i'd go for some hearing loss.



wanna borow my headphones an a acdc cd?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2011)

My ears may be slightly broke but my internal alarm clock says

coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 5, 2011)

Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you guys and girls.  Sorry that I missed everything yesterday but I had to be in Athens at 4AM to pick up a shipment at the truck lines.  Turned out the shipment wasn't there so I had to drive to Chattanooga and pick it up there.  Then I had to drive it back to Greensboro, Georgia to deliver to my customer.  For any of you that live around Atlanta and have to fight that traffic every day, I pity you.  With the "stop and go" traffic, it took me forever to get through Atlanta.  Personally, I wouldn't live in Atlanta and I don't know anything that could change my mind.   Of course, when I came back through there, it wasn't much better either.  After 636 unanticipated miles yesterday, my tail was dragging last night.  Since I didn't get any sleep the night before, I went right to sleep last night thankfully.

Got some other emergency shipments to deliver early this morning so I will be busy again today.  I hope that all of you well have a good day and stay out of trouble. 

I FORGOT GOBBLIN, I NEED SOME OF YOUR COFFEE !!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Morning waders


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON  Waders

hump day so lets get it over with


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My ears may be slightly broke but my internal alarm clock says
> 
> coffee


Aaaahhhh, just what the doc ordered!!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Happy Hump Day to you Gobblin and to all of the rest of you guys and girls.  Sorry that I missed everything yesterday but I had to be in Athens at 4AM to pick up a shipment at the truck lines.  Turned out the shipment wasn't there so I had to drive to Chattanooga and pick it up there.  Then I had to drive it back to Greensboro, Georgia to deliver to my customer.  For any of you that live around Atlanta and have to fight that traffic every day, I pity you.  With the "stop and go" traffic, it took me forever to get through Atlanta.  Personally, I wouldn't live in Atlanta and I don't know anything that could change my mind.   Of course, when I came back through there, it wasn't much better either.  After 636 unanticipated miles yesterday, my tail was dragging last night.  Since I didn't get any sleep the night before, I went right to sleep last night thankfully.
> 
> Got some other emergency shipments to deliver early this morning so I will be busy again today.  I hope that all of you well have a good day and stay out of trouble.
> 
> I FORGOT GOBBLIN, I NEED SOME OF YOUR COFFEE !!!!!





Les Miles said:


> Morning waders






mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON  Waders
> 
> hump day so lets get it over with


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aaaahhhh, just what the doc ordered!!



Hey , mornin , got my bisquit


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , mornin , got my bisquit


 It was YOUR turn!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2011)

what up wabblers??? welcome ta hump day!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> what up wabblers??? welcome ta hump day!!


wassup, blood?!?!?!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2011)

Nota thang. Same old they break it I fix it day


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> Nota thang. Same old they break it I fix it day


 Job Security!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

<object height="400" width="550">

<embed wmode="transparent" src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/Media/Player/player.swf?shortUrl=0d080ab9" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="400" width="550"></object>


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It was YOUR turn!!


Oh thats great


blood on the ground said:


> what up wabblers??? welcome ta hump day!!



morning blood


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Oh thats great
> 
> 
> morning blood


 You're not to early for brunch, though!


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> <object height="400" width="550">
> 
> <embed wmode="transparent" src="http://www.liquidgeneration.com/Media/Player/player.swf?shortUrl=0d080ab9" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" height="400" width="550"></object>



Holy cow


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 5, 2011)

Good morning yall!

You guys crack me up!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Good morning yall!
> 
> You guys crack me up!


Welcome.............. stick around, there'll be an encore later.............. snap, where'd Les go, he's up next!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welcome.............. stick around, there'll be an encore later.............. snap, where'd Les go, he's up next!



I think I fit in with you guys pretty well, cause I sure do like me some mustard.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Holy cow



that is dang good


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I think I fit in with you guys pretty well, cause I sure do like me some mustard.


 but do ya like it on salmon patties???????? 



blood on the ground said:


> that is dang good


 I couldn't resist!


----------



## david w. (Oct 5, 2011)

Stupid thread title.It should be...


''Syrup is my life creek wader thread''


That is all.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Stupid thread title.It should be...
> 
> 
> ''Syrup is my life creek wader thread''
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Stupid thread title.It should be...
> 
> 
> ''Syrup is my life creek wader thread''
> ...



lets name them like the NHC does with storms. 

1. syrup is my life creek wader
2. ?
3. ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)

who, what, why, when, where, how?


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> but do ya like it on salmon patties????????



I sure do love me some salmon patties. with mustard as a matter of fact!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> who, what, why, when, where, how?


WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Big Doe Down said:


> I sure do love me some salmon patties. with mustard as a matter of fact!


 OyVey............... I give up............ you got kinfolk in Tifton, don't you????


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OyVey............... I give up............ you got kinfolk in Tifton, don't you????



Hey, purty lady! 
Thought i'd step out of the Sports forum for a minute.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Hey, purty lady!
> Thought i'd step out of the Sports forum for a minute.


Good thing, 'cause I'd never find you over there!
Ya'll have a good trip?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I think I fit in with you guys pretty well, cause I sure do like me some mustard.


Ahh, welcome brother



Keebs said:


> but do ya like it on salmon patties????????


Dont everybody



david w. said:


> Stupid thread title.It should be...
> 
> 
> ''Syrup is my life creek wader thread''
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good thing, 'cause I'd never find you over there!
> Ya'll have a good trip?



Yes, Ma'am! That drive home from Gainseville was a whole lot nicer than in '06. We lost 28-13 that year. Stopped by T-bugs and had a nice visit with the family on the way home. 
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=647020

Okay, off to work. Day 3 of a call week....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Yes, Ma'am! That drive home from Gainseville was a whole lot nicer than in '06. We lost 28-13 that year. Stopped by T-bugs and had a nice visit with the family on the way home.
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=647020
> 
> Okay, off to work. Day 3 of a call week....


 Good deal!
Later, I know how excited you get about your call weeks!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2011)

doctor said not to go to school so i went squirrel huntin in the yard 3 down


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> doctor said not to go to school so i went squirrel huntin in the yard 3 down


Did ya wear ear plugs?
Don't bother answering, I know............


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Welcome.............. stick around, there'll be an encore later.............. snap, where'd Les go, he's up next!



I'm lurking around... 



david w. said:


> Stupid thread title.It should be...
> 
> 
> ''Only Idjits live in Eatonton''
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Whats for lunch today???????????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today???????????


whopper & fries????


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch today???????????



Corn dogs with plenty o' mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> whopper & fries????



Hey , how did you know, ok what am i thinking now?

i meant you guys ya idjit


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Corn dogs with plenty o' mustard



 whopper today with extra mustard


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey , how did you know, ok what am i thinking now?
> 
> i meant you guys ya idjit





mudracing101 said:


> whopper today with extra mustard


 Seee??????????


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Later


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> WOBERT!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> OyVey............... I give up............ you got kinfolk in Tifton, don't you????



I don't know a single person in Tifton


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I don't know a single person in Tifton



me neither


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I don't know a single person in Tifton





mudracing101 said:


> me neither









 Hhhhmmmm...............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hhhhmmmm...............



Whaaaaaaaaa???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa???


 juss funny you both answered right about the same time, both DENYING knowing folks in Tifton.............. hhhhmmmmm


----------



## david w. (Oct 5, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I'm lurking around...




Hmmm.Hey les,could you come meet me in Eatonton somewhere?I would like to show you around town.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hmmm.Hey les,could you come meet me in Eatonton somewhere?I would like to show you around town.


 A local meet & greet! Kewl!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> juss funny you both answered right about the same time, both DENYING knowing folks in Tifton.............. hhhhmmmmm



I dont get it. oh well,


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hmmm.Hey les,could you come meet me in Eatonton somewhere?I would like to show you around town.



Dont do it Les, he likes syrup, remember that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont do it Les, he likes syrup, remember that


 you say that likes it's a *bad* thing.............


----------



## Money man (Oct 5, 2011)

How in the mustard are you guys doing today?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Hmmm.Hey les,could you come meet me in Eatonton somewhere?I would like to show you around town.



eh eh.... eh eh...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Dont do it Les, he likes syrup, remember that



Ihurdhelikestolickmorethanwinders 



Keebs said:


> you say that likes it's a *bad* thing.............



I like a little syrup on my mustard pancakes


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> How in the mustard are you guys doing today?


 Heeeyyy Mustard Man, I mean Money Man, hey, 'bout them angry birds......................


----------



## Money man (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heeeyyy Mustard Man, I mean Money Man, hey, 'bout them angry birds......................



They flew the coop. I have been too busy to check them out lately. Bidness is good! Not great...but good. 

I need some new levels to conquer.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> They flew the coop. I have been too busy to check them out lately. Bidness is good! Not great...but good.
> 
> I need some new levels to conquer.


Good Deal!
well send me your secrets first!


----------



## Money man (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Good Deal!
> well send me your secrets first!



Secrets? well...the mustard colored birds are powerful if you click the mouse when you are about to hit something.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> Secrets? well...the mustard colored birds are powerful if you click the mouse when you are about to hit something.


 figures................... I DID notice something earlier, but I thought it was a fluke, 'cause my finger slipped............... hhhmmm............ bbl................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> Secrets? well...the mustard colored birds are powerful if you click the mouse when you are about to hit something.


----------



## Money man (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



There are several birds that have special power if you click them at the right time. Bombs, multiplying, etc.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> How in the mustard are you guys doing today?



Evening mustard man whats happenin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> There are several birds that have special power if you click them at the right time. Bombs, multiplying, etc.









 NOW ya tell me!


----------



## Money man (Oct 5, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Evening mustard man whats happenin



I don't have a clue who you are talking to.  



Keebs said:


> NOW ya tell me!



Umm, no one told me. I figured you knew everything already since you were a woaman.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Did ya wear ear plugs?
> Don't bother answering, I know............



yea i did


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Money man said:


> I don't have a clue who you are talking to.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm, no one told me. I figured you knew everything already since you were a woaman.


 I ain't your "normal" womins folk, just ask the folks around here, they'll tell ya!


Seth carter said:


> yea i did


 REALLY!!  I so proud of you!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 5, 2011)

Mud???????




















Mud????????????





















MUD???????????
















MUD!!!!!!! Let's GOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 5, 2011)

How do???


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> How do???



Hello


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

High !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 5, 2011)

busy day.  Time to relax.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!



me too!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> me too!!!!


----------



## david w. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Its rubbin off on em quack.We told you to do your stuff in private.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

david w. said:


> Its rubbin off on em quack.We told you to do your stuff in private.





I'm at work, the idjit must of found my stash . . .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> me too!!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


>


Looks like the nut didn't fall too far from the tree!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


>


The only place I've seen water that looked like that is St. Joseph bay............Not too far from you!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2011)

hola.... i've been lookin for a good web site to talk to folks on.... can anybody give me a sugestion......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hola.... i've been lookin for a good web site to talk to folks on.... can anybody give me a sugestion......



abso-roootly! 
Missed you, Bitterbro!
Hope Flossy and the all star softball team are doing well.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 5, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> abso-roootly!
> Missed you, Bitterbro!
> Hope Flossy and the all star softball team are doing well.



we are in deed bama boy....We have a tourney this weedend in Dalton, Can't wait!!!!  Flossy ain't worth killin... but neither am I...


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hola.... i've been lookin for a good web site to talk to folks on.... can anybody give me a sugestion......



anywhere but here


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> we are in deed bama boy....We have a tourney this weedend in Dalton, Can't wait!!!!  Flossy ain't worth killin... but neither am I...



speakin' of killin'......
I think the females in my family are ready for me to go. It's gonna take life insurance money to do all the grandiose things they want to do. Allie wants to go to.....UGA.  Jenny wants to go to England and study with the Olympic equestrian team. 
The thing is, i gotta be dead for those things to happen.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> hola.... i've been lookin for a good web site to talk to folks on.... can anybody give me a sugestion......


Good to see ya around these parts again Root!!!........Huggs to Flossie!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 5, 2011)

I see Snowy lurking around!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Lurk, lurk, lurk........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Hello???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

Whoot, less than seven hours to go !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2011)

Headed out for a quota muzzleloader hunt tomorrow morning through Saturday. Not as much fun as working, but I reckon I'll manage somehow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> Headed out for a quota muzzleloader hunt tomorrow morning through Saturday. Not as much fun as working, but I reckon I'll manage somehow.





Good luck, hopefully the deer will be moving !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 5, 2011)

I hope so, too! we've had temps in the 30s the last few mornings and not too much moon out, white oaks are dropping, so should be pretty good. If not, we've got barbeque, steaks, bacon, beer, and Beam.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

NCHillbilly said:


> I hope so, too! we've had temps in the 30s the last few mornings and not too much moon out, white oaks are dropping, so should be pretty good. If not, we've got barbeque, steaks, bacon, beer, and Beam.






That'll work !!!


----------



## slip (Oct 5, 2011)

Getting ready for a up coming hunt my self, went and got a pair of snake boots today... never worn any before and dang its going to take some getting used to wearing almost knee high boots.

Im sure ill feel a little safer in them though ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2011)

slip said:


> Getting ready for a up coming hunt my self, went and got a pair of snake boots today... never worn any before and dang its going to take some getting used to wearing almost knee high boots.
> 
> Im sure ill feel a little safer in them though ...





Try 'em out on a rattler and see how they work . . .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

HAPPY THURSDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU.

I hope that all is well with you and you have a good day today.

Where's the coffee?  I surely would like a fresh cup to get my eyes open.  Don't forget that the weekend is getting ever so closer.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU.
> 
> I hope that all is well with you and you have a good day today.
> 
> Where's the coffee?  I surely would like a fresh cup to get my eyes open.  Don't forget that the weekend is getting ever so closer.



Sorry EE the white screen of death was all I got when I first toured through.

How about a big machine's worth today?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

Gobblin, I agree that white screen is a nuisance early in the morning.  Glad you made it with your delicious coffee.  I need an extra large cup this morning.  Maybe I can read the newspaper after some coffee.  Sure hope that my name is not on the obituary page today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I agree that white screen is a nuisance early in the morning.  Glad you made it with your delicious coffee.  I need an extra large cup this morning.  Maybe I can read the newspaper after some coffee.  Sure hope that my name is not on the obituary page today.



Most of the driveling waders have no idea about the white screen.  

This is the biggest cup I have available







and if the paper has my name in it, don't tell me.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

Morning coffee freaks


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU.
> 
> I hope that all is well with you and you have a good day today.
> 
> Where's the coffee?  I surely would like a fresh cup to get my eyes open.  Don't forget that the weekend is getting ever so closer.





gobbleinwoods said:


> Sorry EE the white screen of death was all I got when I first toured through.
> 
> How about a big machine's worth today?



Morning gentlemen, and waders, its Friday eve


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning gentlemen, and waders, its mustard eve



Fixed it for you bro...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Well once again Halloween is upon us. I love it . I decorate the yard, put up scary stuff and wait for the kids We normally cook out and have a grand time. Well i went out last night and bought a bunch of stuff to give the children when they say TRICK OR TREAT   
I cant wait to see the joy on their faces when i fill their lil bags or pumpkins with these scrumptious treats


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2011)

This Musturd stuff is gettin a lil old . . . just sayin .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2011)

Mornin Y'all.....coffee is good!!!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Mornin Folks!!!!!   Chances of rain moving in, it's almost the weekend and count down to gun season!!!!!  I 'bout can't stand myself!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This Musturd stuff is gettin a lil old . . . just sayin .



true dat


----------



## Money man (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This Musturd stuff is gettin a lil old . . . just sayin .





hdm03 said:


> true dat



Uh yeah...where were you backing me up when I pointed this out last month? 

You left me swinging out in the wind with no backup whilst these mustard maniacs mustardlated my good name. 

I thought you had my back bro?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 6, 2011)

A while back......I suggested *JALAPENO* _mustard_ , and nobody would listen


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Mustard never gets old , it has vinegar in it ya idjitz


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 6, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This Musturd stuff is gettin a lil old . . . just sayin .



x2...lol. what about a hot sauce thread?? herd i little old lady on the radio say that she puts that stuff on everything.

oh by the way...GOOD MORNIN YALL.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Uh yeah...where were you backing me up when I pointed this out last month?
> 
> You left me swinging out in the wind with no backup whilst these mustard maniacs mustardlated my good name.
> 
> I thought you had my back bro?



mustardlated my good name,     ok , that was funny


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Mornin Folks!!!!!   Chances of rain moving in, it's almost the weekend and count down to gun season!!!!!  I 'bout can't stand myself!!



I'm going huntin today with my bow with da wheelies on it! I'd die if I had to wait til gun season!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> A while back......I suggested *JALAPENO* _mustard_ , and nobody would listen





blood on the ground said:


> x2...lol. what about a hot sauce thread?? herd i little old lady on the radio say that she puts that stuff on everything.
> 
> oh by the way...GOOD MORNIN YALL.



Mornin ya'll


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I'm going huntin today with my bow with da wheelies on it! I'd die if I had to wait til gun season!!


My shoulders won't "allow" me to use them thangs............ if I could find a crossbow I could cock, then it'd be ON!!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll


 Mornin................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> x2...lol. what about a hot sauce thread?? herd i little old lady on the radio say that she puts that stuff on everything.
> 
> oh by the way...GOOD MORNIN YALL.


 How are ya?


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> My shoulders won't "allow" me to use them thangs............ if I could find a crossbow I could cock, then it'd be ON!!



I got ya! Well I don't know much bout them criss cross bows so I can't help ya there, but I assure you I will be totin' the trust ol' 270 come the 22nd! Ready to put the boom on em'


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I got ya! Well I don't know much bout them criss cross bows so I can't help ya there, but I assure you I will be totin' the trust ol' 270 come the 22nd! Ready to put the boom on em'


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 6, 2011)

You guys wanna see some dern good dancin?? This guy learned all this from me


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

See sig line.

That is all.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

Haters gonna hate... mustard it taste great!!!


----------



## Money man (Oct 6, 2011)

Here is a quiz. What do all of these have in common?









Anyone?


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Nothin like a good ole stack of pancakes with SYRUP!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Well once again Halloween is upon us. I love it . I decorate the yard, put up scary stuff and wait for the kids We normally cook out and have a grand time. Well i went out last night and bought a bunch of stuff to give the children when they say TRICK OR TREAT
> I cant wait to see the joy on their faces when i fill their lil bags or pumpkins with these scrumptious treats
> 
> 
> ...



Mud, alright dangit, I just learned the hard way to never drink coke while reading one of your replies.  That stuff sure burned my nose as it dripped back onto the keyboard.  Thank goodness for Bounty paper towels.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Nothin like a good ole stack of pancakes with SYRUP!



Only thing better is a good ole stack of pancakes with MUSTARD!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Only thing better is a good ole stack of pancakes with MUSTARD!



Now this one is just a little bit over the line.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Now this one is just a little bit over the line.


 AMEN!


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Now this is how a kerndog should look.It doesn't need that nasty yellow stuff on it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> Now this is how a kerndog should look.It doesn't need that nasty yellow stuff on it.


 Sacre' Blu!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Mud, alright dangit, I just learned the hard way to never drink coke while reading one of your replies.  That stuff sure burned my nose as it dripped back onto the keyboard.  Thank goodness for Bounty paper towels.



I was wanderin if any body thought that  was as funny as i did I was laughin the whole  time i posted it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I was wanderin if any body thought that  was as funny as i did I was laughin the whole  time i posted it.


THAT'S what I kept hearing.............. you giggling so!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Here is a quiz. What do all of these have in common?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The color?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> THAT'S what I kept hearing.............. you giggling so!



You ready for lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> You ready for lunch


 Heck yeah............... whatcha wanting today?


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Heck yeah............... whatcha wanting today?



bring me some lunch


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Grilled porkchop sammich here.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> bring me some lunch


sure, what ya want?


david w. said:


> Grilled porkchop sammich here.


 THAT sounds good!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sure, what ya want?
> 
> THAT sounds good!



food dont matter what just no skrimps


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> food dont matter what just no skrimps


Sure, one Bologna sammich coming up!  Oh, do you like chips on your sammiches??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2011)

Ham and cheese sammich today.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Sure, one Bologna sammich coming up!  Oh, do you like chips on your sammiches??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>


 bread & butter pickles, onions & mustard


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bread & butter pickles, onions & mustard



traitor..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

david w. said:


> traitor..


 I NEVER said I didn't like mustard, I just don't care for it on my Salmon patty!!!!!  Sheeesh, don't you menfolk EVER listen????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I NEVER said I didn't like mustard, I just don't care for it on my Salmon patty!!!!!  Sheeesh, don't you menfolk EVER listen????????



What?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What?









 thank you for making my point!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

so tired but i cant fall asleep


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> so tired but i cant fall asleep


Put some Neil Diamond on, you'll be in la-la-land in no time!


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I NEVER said I didn't like mustard, I just don't care for it on my Salmon patty!!!!!  Sheeesh, don't you menfolk EVER listen????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Golden corral, whew i'm stuffed


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Golden corral, whew i'm stuffed


 you really don't luv me, do ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you really don't luv me, do ya!



 here dont cry, have a pickle


----------



## Money man (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The color?



Color you say? Close..but it was a trick question. 

All of them are great when used in moderation. When your posts is filled with too much of any of them...it is just a waste of cyber space.

Now this lesson is what we call the law of diminishing returns boys and girls. It's an economic term that is also applicable to other aspects of life....like the internet and condiments.



Now....no more threads about condiments.  Got it?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> here dont cry, have a pickle





Money man said:


> Color you say? Close..but it was a trick question.
> 
> All of them are great when used in moderation. When your posts is filled with too much of any of them...it is just a waste of cyber space.
> 
> ...








 Uuuuhhhh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you said *all that* for this?_*Now....no more threads about condiments.  Got it? *_


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Color you say? Close..but it was a trick question.
> 
> All of them are great when used in moderation. When your posts is filled with too much of any of them...it is just a waste of cyber space.
> 
> ...



OK , let me get this straight, color was the right answer, what did i win?
economics: well , mustard sales are up. There is the profit
Now what does the internet and condoms have to do with one another


----------



## Money man (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Uuuuhhhh
> 
> 
> 
> ...





mudracing101 said:


> OK , let me get this straight, color was the right answer, what did i win?
> economics: well , mustard sales are up. There is the profit
> Now what does the internet and condoms have to do with one another



Ya know....I expect responses like this from Les, otis and Kendal but I held you two in higher regard. I don't know why but I did.  

Only solution I can figure is you two need to take a break from commuting together for a month or so till you come back to your senses.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Put some Neil Diamond on, you'll be in la-la-land in no time!



i just got my ears fixed keebs dont wanna go deaf again
my girlfreinds sister alread suceded at makin me go blind when we droped my girlfreind of at her hous elast night


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Only solution I can figure is you two need to take a break from commuting together for a month or so till you come back to your senses.



how bout NOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Ya know....I expect responses like this from Les, otis and Kendal but I held you two in higher regard. I don't know why but I did.
> 
> Only solution I can figure is you two need to take a break from commuting together for a month or so till you come back to your senses.


   



Seth carter said:


> i just got my ears fixed keebs dont wanna go deaf again
> my girlfreinds sister alread suceded at makin me go blind when we droped my girlfreind of at her hous elast night


Honey, you don't listen to Neil Diamond with it blaring no way..........and I don't EVEN wanna know about you going blind, please, spare me!



mudracing101 said:


> how bout NOOOOOOOO


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Alright money man, I'm, going to straighten up and try not to talk mustard from here on out.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i just got my ears fixed keebs dont wanna go deaf again
> my girlfreinds sister alread suceded at makin me go blind when we droped my girlfreind of at her hous elast night



Now that is a story all to itself......and I ain't touching those details !!!     


Seth, this forum is not for your normal "texting"activity.


After all of that education, you've got to learn to spell and pronunciate correctly.  I have difficult time reading your gibberish.  I know that the schools are "Better in Metter".


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Honey, you don't listen to Neil Diamond with it blaring no way..........and I don't EVEN wanna know about you going blind, please, spare me!


your right you dont wanna know



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is a story all to itself......and I ain't touching those details !!!
> 
> 
> Seth, this forum is not for your normal "texting"activity.
> ...



i just cant write in the first place


----------



## Money man (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i just got my ears fixed keebs dont wanna go deaf again
> my girlfreinds sister alread suceded at makin me go blind when we droped my girlfreind of at her hous elast night



Seth, ummm, you are supposed to stop when you need glasses.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright money man, I'm, going to straighten up and try not to talk mustard from here on out.



Mud, I'm eatin' a hotdog and I already put alot of stuff on it but something is missin'. I was told you are th'man to talk to, got any suggestions???

I have all this on my hotdog already...

Ketchup
Chopped onions
Chopped dill pickles
Chopped sweet dill pickles
Hot Peppers
Chopped tomatos
Salsa
Parmesan cheese
Shredded cheddar cheese
Hot pepper flakes
Black olives
A-1 sauce
Hienz 57
Soy sauce
Tomatoes


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 6, 2011)

Money man said:


> Seth, ummm, you are supposed to stop when you need glasses.


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright money man, I'm, going to straighten up and try not to talk mustard from here on out.



Hmmmmm......




You better punk out.You know that SYRUP is wayyyy better than that nasty yeller mustard.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Mud, I'm eatin' a hotdog and I already put alot of stuff on it but something is missin'. I was told you are th'man to talk to, got any suggestions???
> 
> I have all this on my hotdog already...
> 
> ...



Hot dog bun???



david w. said:


> Hmmmmm......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey David, how are you today


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


Hey, think we can slip outta here early today???


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hot dog bun???



Alright, I put it all in a hotdog bun, took another bite, and there is still somethin' missin'. I want this hotdog to be good mud, you gotta help me out on this


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Alright, I put it all in a hotdog bun, took another bite, and there is still somethin' missin'. I want this hotdog to be good mud, you gotta help me out on this


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hot dog bun???
> 
> 
> 
> Hey David, how are you today




Lets say you could only put one thing on your kerndog,what would it be?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, think we can slip outta here early today???



What did I tell you yesterday afternoon !!!!

I told you that you had my permission to leave early and if your boss didn't like it....well that is just tough !!!!!

Heck, I can hear those jet engines of yours and Mud's revving up right now.  The runway is already cleared for your immediate takeoff.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 6, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> What did I tell you yesterday afternoon !!!!
> 
> I told you that you had my permission to leave early and if your boss didn't like it....well that is just tough !!!!!
> 
> Heck, I can hear those jet engines of yours and Mud's revving up right now.  The runway is already cleared for your immediate takeoff.


  That's right!!

Ah'ight Mud, the trucks headed your way, get ready!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 6, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey, think we can slip outta here early today???



Yeah , lets go theres too much crazy talk in here
Later yall, and david help stringmusic out with his hot dog , you'll know what to do


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 6, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i just got my ears fixed keebs dont wanna go deaf again
> my girlfreinds sister alread suceded at makin me go blind when we droped my girlfreind of at her hous elast night





Now this, I just gotta hear about!!  Tell yo daddy Quack what happened son, and I hope you took some pics . . .


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 6, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Alright money man, I'm, going to straighten up and try not to talk mustard from here on out.



Traitor


----------



## david w. (Oct 6, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Traitor



Thats because he knows syrup is better.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2011)

If silence is golden then coffee is silver


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 7, 2011)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU .

HAPPY FRIDAY to all of you as the weekend is just about here.  Have fun today and enjoy yourself.

Gobblin, I will be glad to have a cup or two of that "silver rated" coffee of yours.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Now this, I just gotta hear about!!  Tell yo daddy Quack what happened son, and I hope you took some pics . . .



I kinda hope he don't have pics.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 7, 2011)

Get up folks its Friday Mernin. Y'all have a goodan


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I kinda hope he don't have pics.






"kinda"???  Oh come on now man, you know you're just a lil bit curious ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "kinda"???  Oh come on now man, you know you're just a lil bit curious ??



Well....er...I might take a quick peek.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2011)

No Pics!~   Oh and TGIF!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 7, 2011)

Good Friday mornin to everyone....

Yep, coffee is silver!

 Game 3, finals of WNBA Championship tonight. Atlanta Dream is down 2 games out of 5, must win tonight for a game 4 on Sunday. 

Gotta be there at 9:30a for an 8:00p game  

Y'all have a Great Day and weekend to follow!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

FRIDAY


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Traitor


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

Oh yeah................. _*TGIF*_!!!!!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 7, 2011)

Happy Fridy everybody 

Oh and mud, my hotdog was terrible.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Happy Fridy everybody
> 
> Oh and mud, my hotdog was terrible.....



Sorry brother, david w must of told you to put syrup on it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh yeah................. _*TGIF*_!!!!!!!!



mornin girl


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mornin girl


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


need some hot sauce for that stuff?


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 7, 2011)

Moaning! Mustard & Relish the day y'all  .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Moaning! Mustard & Relish the day y'all  .


  They done got to you too, eh, Lunar Pastry?????


----------



## MoonPie (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> They done got to you too, eh, Lunar Pastry?????



Easy girl.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

MoonPie said:


> Easy girl.


  yes dear!


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 7, 2011)

Mornin fellow idjitz! TGIF


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> Mornin fellow idjitz! TGIF


 you're pickin up the lingo reaallllll easy there!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

peer pressure


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> peer pressure


racing this weekend?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> racing this weekend?



No plantin the food plots


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> No plantin the food plots


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2011)

i gotta sight in my rifle this weekend


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 7, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> i gotta sight in my rifle this weekend



Hard to do that when your blind.  

JK....I have to do the same thing this weekend.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hard to do that when your blind.
> 
> JK....I have to do the same thing this weekend.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hard to do that when your blind.
> 
> JK....I have to do the same thing this weekend.


----------



## david w. (Oct 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Sorry brother, david w must of told you to put syrup on it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 7, 2011)

Steak and shrimps from applebee's ,, yum


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Steak and shrimps from applebee's ,, yum


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you're pickin up the lingo reaallllll easy there!



I have been using that word all my life! My dad has called me that since I was about 3!  

And I'm being 100% seious....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I have been using that word all my life! My dad has called me that since I was about 3!
> 
> And I'm being 100% seious....


My sisters & I were not allowed to call each other "idiot" but we got away with idjit!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I kinda hope he don't have pics.



Pics can get a young man hurt.

Afternoon waders.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Pics can get a young man hurt.
> 
> Afternoon waders.


Hey Gobbler, ya do me a favor, please???????????


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2011)

As long it is on the list about wimmen.  Ask away.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> As long it is on the list about wimmen.  Ask away.


Nope, nuttin to do wiff wimminfolk, honest!


























Would ya move the clock up, please, I am sooooo ready to go home!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Nope, nuttin to do wiff wimminfolk, honest!
> 
> 
> 
> Would ya move the clock up, please, I am sooooo ready to go home!!!!!!!



The time to go home is


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> The time to go home is


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2011)

holy mother of god; I'm ready to get out of here and head to deer camp!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> holy mother of god; I'm ready to get out of here and head to deer camp!


With a 3 day weekend, I'd be chomping at the bit too!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 7, 2011)

Keebs said:


> With a 3 day weekend, I'd be chomping at the bit too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 7, 2011)

That's IT......................  the big bosses are gone, so I'ma leaving toooooooo!!!!!!!!!  Ya'll have a good'un!




MUDDDDDDDDD, get your gear!!!!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

well, i'm home alone and on call for the weekend.
So...... frog legs and french fries for supper tonight, foobaw all day tomorrow with naps throughout the day, and maybe deer poppers and a salad for supper tomorrow night.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i'm home alone and on call for the weekend.
> So...... frog legs and french fries for supper tonight, foobaw all day tomorrow with naps throughout the day, and maybe deer poppers and a salad for supper tomorrow night.



Ya need someone to help pop the poppers?


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 7, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> holy mother of god; I'm ready to get out of here and head to deer camp!





Keebs said:


> With a 3 day weekend, I'd be chomping at the bit too!



I've got a 10 day weekend starting in 5 minutes!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

Last night on the dark side !!  Take a nap tomorrow and then do some grilling and watch some football !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Ya need someone to help pop the poppers?


always! Come on down! I'll even use a real vidalia onion. 


boneboy96 said:


> I've got a 10 day weekend starting in 5 minutes!


I need to write in some vacation days soon. The freezer is getting empty except for pork. Stoopid hogs....


Hooked On Quack said:


> Last night on the dark side !!  Take a nap tomorrow and then do some grilling and watch some football !!



I figure it'll be a 12 hour nonstop foobaw watching tomorrow.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> always! Come on down! I'll even use a real vidalia onion.
> 
> I need to write in some vacation days soon. The freezer is getting empty except for pork. Stoopid hogs....
> 
> ...





Dove season comes back in tomorrow !!

Whatcha doin next Friday ???


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dove season comes back in tomorrow !!
> 
> Whatcha doin next Friday ???



Don't know yet. If nobody has it marked off, i'll take the day off if means quality time wit you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't know yet. If nobody has it marked off, i'll take the day off if means quality time wit you.





PM sent !!


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2011)

Whoot doe down.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Whoot doe down.



How much damage did she do to the car?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 7, 2011)

Listening to the halftime show of the Winnersville Classic. We're down by 7.   

I texted ERD and told him to scream louder.   

Getting veddy veddy fweepy. 4am is gonna come way too early.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Listening to the halftime show of the Winnersville Classic. We're down by 7.
> 
> I texted ERD and told him to scream louder.
> 
> Getting veddy veddy fweepy. 4am is gonna come way too early.



You hunting in the morning or working? Have a good weekend either way. 
Just got a text from Bubbette. Lee County got stomped by warner Robins 45-7.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> You hunting in the morning or working? Have a good weekend either way.
> Just got a text from Bubbette. Lee County got stomped by warner Robins 45-7.



Huntin. 

IF your Fishpastebro straightens himself up that is.  

He's grumpy.  

Thought about sending him to you for the weekend.   



I need to go to the woods. I'm depressed. Was all set to head to Verizon and get me a new iPhone until ERD brought home the order form for his cap/gown/invitations and the other $345 worth of miscellaneous nonsense items that Herf-Jones has convinced the class of 2012 that they need.  

That has  to be paid for on Monday.  

Oh well, I'll just wait another week and get the 4S.  

I'll check in from the tree in the morning. Yall have a good one, I'm outta here.


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> How much damage did she do to the car?



Nah, early gun hunt ... adult/child quota at the local WMA.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Nah, early gun hunt ... adult/child quota at the local WMA.





You're still considered a "child" ???


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You're still considered a "child" ???



18 is the cut off. Honestly they never fill up the hunt anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> 18 is the cut off. Honestly they never fill up the hunt anyway.





Gotcha !!  Details man, details on the hunt !!


----------



## slip (Oct 7, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotcha !!  Details man, details on the hunt !!



Not much to it man. Was just set up looking up a hill and about 20 mins before dark she came down, she was in a hurry but not a run, so i said "deer" and she stopped bam i shot and she was down, it all happend in less then 25 secs

100 Pounds, so she'll make for some good freezer meat


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Not much to it man. Was just set up looking up a hill and about 20 mins before dark she came down, she was in a hurry but not a run, so i said "deer" and she stopped bam i shot and she was down, it all happend in less then 25 secs
> 
> 100 Pounds, so she'll make for some good freezer meat




Good for you, Slip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Not much to it man. Was just set up looking up a hill and about 20 mins before dark she came down, she was in a hurry but not a run, so i said "deer" and she stopped bam i shot and she was down, it all happend in less then 25 secs
> 
> 100 Pounds, so she'll make for some good freezer meat





"deer" ... 


And to think all those years I whistled, when all I had to do was say "deer".

Congrats!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 7, 2011)

slip said:


> Not much to it man. Was just set up looking up a hill and about 20 mins before dark she came down, she was in a hurry but not a run, so i said "deer" and she stopped bam i shot and she was down, it all happend in less then 25 secs
> 
> 100 Pounds, so she'll make for some good freezer meat



Had that stop watch out didja? Sure it wasnt 26 seconds??


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 7, 2011)

boise winnin 50-0 

night all


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2011)

HA!!!  Beat EE, and Goblin this morning !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA!!!  Beat EE, and Goblin this morning !!!



well congrats.   I rolled over this AM but the coffee is brewed


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 8, 2011)

Morning....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning....




I concur


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 8, 2011)

ello


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 8, 2011)

MID MORNING folks.  Yall having a great day??


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Good for you, Slip!





Hooked On Quack said:


> "deer" ...
> 
> 
> And to think all those years I whistled, when all I had to do was say "deer".
> ...


Thanks guys


BBQBOSS said:


> Had that stop watch out didja? Sure it wasnt 26 seconds??


Yeah, i sure did have my watch out, Like all other wimmins she was late to the show and i wanted to tell her about it


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 8, 2011)

slip said:


> Whoot doe down.



WTG slipster....


----------



## slip (Oct 8, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> WTG slipster....



Thank ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2011)

Congrats Moppett!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 8, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Congrats Moppett!!!





High !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 8, 2011)

Time to get ready for the Paarrr-Tay!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> High !!



highhhh


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 8, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> HA!!!  Beat EE, and Goblin this morning !!!



Quackster, that is because I didn't go to bed until 3AM this morning so I decided to sleep late (until 8AM) instead.    I was glad to give up my normal cup of Gobblin's coffee to you this morning instead.  Shucks, when I woke up, I didn't know how to act this morning.  Heck, when I woke up, every thing was bright in the room and also outside.    So I took my time and read the newspaper, then uploaded my memory cards from my trail cams.  Then I watched a total of over 1700 photos captured during the past six days.  I watched all sorts of deer, turkeys, racoons, squirrels, crows, coyotes, and even a rabbit on camera.  I also watched a few deer sparring pretty heavily as well.  I even saw a ghost in one photo.   Thankfully, I still haven't seen a single hog on the trail cams, maybe because I left them a written warning that I was in the process of tuning up my Marlin .444 Caliber rifle just so I could "reach out and touch some of them".     

Gotta go back up to the country tomorrow to hopefully complete an ongoing expensive project. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> well congrats.   I rolled over this AM but the coffee is brewed



Gobblin, I knew that we could all count on you.....weekends included.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I knew that we could all count on you.....weekends included.



well EE you can count me in for always being willing to brew a pot of coffee


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

Morning! 

We went gator hunting last night.... it worked out well for us.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning!
> 
> We went gator hunting last night.... it worked out well for us.



I can't wait to see you on the upcoming season of "swamp people"


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 9, 2011)

anybody elses head hurt


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 9, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> anybody elses head hurt



Seth, is it allergies?


or did you  ?


or did you violate the law and have a visit from the


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 9, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Seth, is it allergies?
> 
> 
> or did you  ?
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 9, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Morning!
> 
> We went gator hunting last night.... it worked out well for us.



Gators looked docile, must be gettin ready to hibernate 

Mornin Folks....gotta work tonight til about 3:00 am

Falcons/Green Bay tonight, hope it's not a blowout!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 9, 2011)

I like mustard on my corn dog...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 9, 2011)

pepperoni, sausage, and mushroom pizza here.
Les, i'm looking forward to whats left of Tennessee after ya'll get thru with them. Gonna be a bad month for them hillbillies.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 9, 2011)

Is it too late to see some hula hoopin?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 9, 2011)

deermeat270 said:


> Is it too late to see some hula hoopin?


Do you know the password for today?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 10, 2011)

Well someone let Monday in the door.   For those who need a cup


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2011)

Gobblin, you are right because Monday has definitely slipped in the door for sure.  Just went out to get the morning paper and it is sprinkling some kind of wet stuff.

I will need a couple of cups of your coffee this morning to get the sleep monsters out of my eyes.  It didn't help that some blonde lady with pretty blue eyes called me at 2:30AM and said "I just wanted to tell you good night".  I told her that she should have called me yesterday instead then.  I sure had a tough time going back to sleep after that.  

Just to make it official, GET YOU REAR IN GEAR AND HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU !!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2011)

Mernin knuckleheads.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

morning waders, its raining a lil


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well someone let Monday in the door.   For those who need a cup


 Thank ya, kindly!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Just to make it official, GET YOU REAR IN GEAR AND HAPPY MONDAY MORNING TO ALL OF YOU !!!!


 Do ya HAVE to start off wiff da yelling?!?!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mernin knuckleheads.


 Hey Neil!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Yup .


Nope .


mudracing101 said:


> morning waders, its raining a lil


 Misting good here, but I'll take it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Thank ya, kindly!
> 
> 
> Do ya HAVE to start off wiff da yelling?!?!
> ...



Yeah drizzlin here and there , a lil yesterday, waiting on that good rain


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Yeah drizzlin here and there , a lil yesterday, waiting on that good rain


yeah, got about a 1/2' over the weekend, even if it just keeps misting, I'll be happy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 10, 2011)

Do ya HAVE to start off wiff da yelling?!?!

Sorry Keebs, my throat was sore this morning so I had to yell a little so others could hear me.  I am hoping that you will have a good day and stay out of trouble today as well.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Do ya HAVE to start off wiff da yelling?!?!
> 
> Sorry Keebs, my throat was sore this morning so I had to yell a little so others could hear me.  I am hoping that you will have a good day and stay out of trouble today as well.


   hope your throat gets to feeling better!

ok, off to earn my pay, ya'll be good..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

I am soooooo sweepy . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)

Just woke up.....Moanin'......fo real!!!


Had to pass on the coffee Gobblin, you made it before I went to bed.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2011)

last night sucked





i had to go with my gf to the hospital last night she was hurtin so bad she couldent walk i had to carry her an hold her hand while the drew blood an i had to put her in the truck an she didint want me to go she had her arms around me not wanting me to go she wouldent let me go the look she gave me when my mom made me leave broke my heart she wanted me to stay with her an  hold her make sure she was gone be alright but my mom wouldent let me  an she didint seem to care that i was worried about my gf


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> last night sucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You've got IT baaaaddd, son!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Just woke up.....Moanin'......fo real!!!
> 
> 
> Had to pass on the coffee Gobblin, you made it before I went to bed.


5 hour engery??????  Hi!



Seth carter said:


> last night sucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seth honey, I couldn't help it, I "had" to "fix" your post to make better sense of the situation............. I hope your gf is ok and they figure out what the problem is.  Don't be too hard on your Mom, sometimes as parents we make you kids do things that don't seem right in YOUR minds, but it is for the best.  Your gf has parents, they should handle things, not you and with you there your gf is more concerned with being with you than having herself seen about.  I hope that makes some sense to you.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 5 hour engery??????  Hi!
> 
> 
> Seth honey, I couldn't help it, I "had" to "fix" your post to make better sense of the situation............. I hope your gf is ok and they figure out what the problem is.  Don't be too hard on your Mom, sometimes as parents we make you kids do things that don't seem right in YOUR minds, but it is for the best.  Your gf has parents, they should handle things, not you and with you there your gf is more concerned with being with you than having herself seen about.  I hope that makes some sense to you.............





Your post made about as much sense as his . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> 5 hour engery??????  Hi!
> 
> 
> Seth honey, I couldn't help it, I "had" to "fix" your post to make better sense of the situation............. I hope your gf is ok and they figure out what the problem is.  Don't be too hard on your Mom, sometimes as parents we make you kids do things that don't seem right in YOUR minds, but it is for the best.  Your gf has parents, they should handle things, not you and with you there your gf is more concerned with being with you than having herself seen about.  I hope that makes some sense to you.............


no this was after they had her seen about they were sending her home cause there whasent much they could do she wanted me to stay with her because she was scared she feels safe when i am with her an her mom wanted me to stay with her cause she new it would help cause i can get her to tell stuff that she wont tell her mom like if she is hurting worse she is hardheaded an dont like to make her mom worry but she will tell me what is wronge


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Your post made about as much sense as his . . .


 I didn't figure you'd understand it neither............ ya know, the whole " the apple don't fall far from the tree" thing........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no this was after they had her seen about they were sending her home cause there whasent much they could do she wanted me to stay with her because she was scared she feels safe when i am with her an her mom wanted me to stay with her cause she new it would help cause i can get her to tell stuff that she wont tell her mom like if she is hurting worse she is hardheaded an dont like to make her mom worry but she will tell me what is wronge





Keebs said:


> I didn't figure you'd understand it neither............ ya know, the whole " the apple don't fall far from the tree" thing........






You wanna have a go at this one ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no this was after they had her seen about they were sending her home cause there whasent much they could do she wanted me to stay with her because she was scared she feels safe when i am with her an her mom wanted me to stay with her cause she new it would help cause i can get her to tell stuff that she wont tell her mom like if she is hurting worse she is hardheaded an dont like to make her mom worry but she will tell me what is wronge


ok, I'm old enough to admit I'm not always right, but I STILL wish you would use punctuation!!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm old enough to admit I'm not always right, but I STILL wish you would use punctuation!!


takes to long an im sad so that dont help i dont have no way to go check on her


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> takes to long an im sad so that dont help i dont have no way to go check on her



 

Are you still blind ?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> takes to long an im sad so that dont help i dont have no way to go check on her


no cell phones? computer? ipad? none of that junk???????


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are you still blind ?


 Come'on Sterlo, the boy is in crisis mode here!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no cell phones? computer? ipad? none of that junk???????



her cell is out of minits n they dont have a house phone


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> no cell phones? computer? ipad? none of that junk???????



Foh reel...the kids now are so linked in that I can't imagine not having any communication.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> her cell is out of minits n they dont have a house phone


minutes, it's Minutes............ sheesh, I swear, I am going to come to Metter & bring you back to give you an education!


Sterlo58 said:


> Foh reel...the kids now are so linked in that I can't imagine not having any communication.


 weird, ain't it?  I HATE the "talk by minutes" plans, never fails, you run out when you need them!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> _*Foh reel.*_..the kids now are so linked in that I can't imagine not having any communication.


And don't think I didn't notice that, Mister!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Are you still blind ?





The boy types like Ray Charles . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Just to clear up *any* misunderstandings...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ok, I'm old enough to admit I'm not always right, but I STILL wish you would use punctuation!!











Keebs said:


> minutes, it's Minutes............ sheesh, I swear, I am going to come to Meter (Metter) & bring you back to give you an education!
> 
> weird, ain't it?  I HATE the "talk by minutes" plans, never fails, you run out when you need them!







Sterlo58 said:


> Foh reel...the kids now are so linked in that I can't imagine not having any communication.





Keebs said:


> And don't think I didn't notice that, Mister!




Metter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna have a go at this one ??




I got yo back, Hoss!!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> The boy types like Ray Charles . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just to clear up *any* misunderstandings...............





Yeah, but do you have a magic mirror ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Metter
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I "hear" thangs are "betta in Metta"..............


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, but do you have a magic mirror ??


Nope, I have the wrong realtor...............


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I "hear" thangs are "betta in Metta"..............




You ever been there???   jus sayin.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You ever been there???   jus sayin.....


I have passed through there a time or two, YEARSSSSSSSS ago, but one of my all time bestest friends in the world is married to a gal from there.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

good lord,,,,


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> good lord,,,,


 





HEY SETH!!!!!!!! _*ORANGE*_!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

longhorns today, yummy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I have passed through there a time or two, YEARSSSSSSSS ago, but one of my all time bestest friends in the world is married to a gal from there.............




I passed through it a couple of times also, never did see it


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> longhorns today, yummy





Jeff C. said:


> I passed through it a couple of times also, never did see it


 yeah, kinda like Mystic, blink & you miss it!


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, kinda like Mystic, blink & you miss it!



PICK ON PLACES YOUR OWN SIZE


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> yeah, kinda like Mystic, blink & you miss it!



kinda like around your neck of the woods, i dont know why they bothered to name it


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I "hear" thangs are "betta in Metta"..............





Yep, but everthangs "cooler in Pooler" . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> PICK ON PLACES YOUR OWN SIZE


That IS my "own place"!!



mudracing101 said:


> kinda like around your neck of the woods, i dont know why they bothered to name it


 It used to be a "thriving metropolis" my Daddy used to tell me about jumping on the train and riding to Americus for the day & coming back late that night and there used to be 3 country stores there too!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, but everthangs "cooler in Pooler" . . .


Just like further south of me............ Adel is so close to H.... you can see Sparks!


----------



## slip (Oct 10, 2011)

Whoo getting some much needed rain here.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 10, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Just like further south of me............ Adel is so close to H.... you can see Sparks!





I like Climax myself !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

slip said:


> Whoo getting some much needed rain here.


 Here too!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> I like Climax myself !!


 We ALLLL know you're the fruit cake of the bunch.........


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 10, 2011)

Come on keebs , bout forgot ya girl, lets go


----------



## Keebs (Oct 10, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Come on keebs , bout forgot ya girl, lets go


 I was wonderin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 10, 2011)




----------



## fitfabandfree (Oct 10, 2011)

Where's the party?


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 10, 2011)

fitfabandfree said:


> Where's the party?


......Kinda dead around here!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2011)

Monday is history and Tuesday has arrived so help yourself


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and Happy Tuesday to all of you Creek Wading, Mustard Eating, drivelers out there.

Just remember, there is ONLY 75 more shopping days to Christmas !!!!  Yea, I thought that would make your blood pressure rise this morning.    

Gobblin, your coffee really hits the spot this morning.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 11, 2011)

Glad I already checked the BP before your post.  

Rain past through here earlier but looks like it might return.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

FLOODING here!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FLOODING here!!



When did you start getting up so early ????  Where were you two hours ago???   (Just kidding)

Ok, about your flooding problem....well send that rain over my my way....pleeeaaassseee !!!!!  It is just a sprinkle here unfortunately.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning ya'll. No rain here yet. Dang Keebs you beat me here this morning


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 11, 2011)

morning driveby!
Gonna be  a long day in da Big House...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> Gonna be  a long day in da Big House...



mornin bama


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Steady drizzling here . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2011)

mernin wabblers.........hope all youins is off to a goooood start!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> last night sucked
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awwwww... He's so lucky to have a boyfriend like you.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Awwwww... He's so lucky to have a boyfriend like you.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> When did you start getting up so early ????  Where were you two hours ago???   (Just kidding)
> 
> Ok, about your flooding problem....well send that rain over my my way....pleeeaaassseee !!!!!  It is just a sprinkle here unfortunately.


I know it's hard for ya'll to believe, but I am up at LEAST by 6:45 every morning, I just don't take the time to get on the computer.......... this morning, I had to get a look at the radar since my Dish can't handle the rain and my local station was out..  But alas, no water in the pond, that's how dry it is my way, so for now, I'm keeping aaallllllll the rain I can get!


mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll. No rain here yet. Dang Keebs you beat me here this morning





rhbama3 said:


> morning driveby!
> Gonna be  a long day in da Big House...


 Hope it ain't tooooo bad on ya, Bubba!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin wabblers.........hope all youins is off to a goooood start!!


 Mornin!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What?!?!?!? I cant even give a compliment to the boy?!?! Sheesh....


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 11, 2011)

Two days of rain here...

Got an interview tomorrow with one company and an assessment friday with another. Wish me luck.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Two days of rain here...
> 
> Got an interview tomorrow with one company and an assessment friday with another. Wish me luck.


 Neil, you have my sincerest wishes & prayers headed your way!!!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Neil, you have my sincerest wishes & prayers headed your way!!!!!



Thanks


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Two days of rain here...
> 
> Got an interview tomorrow with one company and an assessment friday with another. Wish me luck.



Good luck bro!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Two days of rain here...
> 
> Got an interview tomorrow with one company and an assessment friday with another. Wish me luck.





Knock 'em dead Kneel !!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 11, 2011)

Morning Idjits


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 11, 2011)

mornin fellers


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> mornin fellers


 ya don't speak to the WOW's now??


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ya don't speak to the WOW's now??



to the WOW's? I'm cornfused


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> to the WOW's? I'm cornfused


Women Of Woody's...............   There IS womenfolk on here, and I are one!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> to the WOW's? I'm cornfused




W          O  W

Women Of Woody`s.


They help keep the place honest. Be nice to em.  


Howdy Keebs. See, I did make an appearance...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> W          O  W
> 
> Women Of Woody`s.
> 
> ...


 true, but you still have another stop to make......


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Women Of Woody's...............   There IS womenfolk on here, and I are one!



ahhhh I see now! well howdy to all da ladies here too! 

I ain't said hello in here for a few days cause I have been  on a deer slayin' mission since friday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> ahhhh I see now! well howdy to all da ladies here too!
> 
> I ain't said hello in here for a few days cause I have been  on a deer slayin' mission since friday


 sooooo, didja get a deer or 2 or 3???


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2011)

MUSTARD
 Sorry going thru DT'S


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sooooo, didja get a deer or 2 or 3???



I did happen to kill my first one of the year 

A big nanny with my stick and string. It was a pretty nasty weekend all around though. The weather just kinda stunk!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Yahhhhh, yah yah yahhhhh,  I am the Frito Banditowww . . .


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2011)

Big Doe Down said:


> I did happen to kill my first one of the year
> 
> A big nanny with my stick and string. It was a pretty nasty weekend all around though. The weather just kinda stunk!



congrats on the kill bro.. llivin up to your name. as long as its not blazin hot (90F with 99%) i will take any kind of weather.. i really like cold,cold and cold.

im ready ta eat!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> _*SYRUP*_
> Sorry going thru DT'S










Big Doe Down said:


> I did happen to kill my first one of the year
> 
> _*A big nanny with my stick and string*_. It was a pretty nasty weekend all around though. The weather just kinda stunk!


 AlllRiiight!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2011)

Mornin......to all good people that turn their heads each day, so satisfied I'm on my way. YES!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin......to all good people that turn their heads each day, so satisfied I'm on my way. YES!!


 sAY WhUuuuut??????? 

Oh, Mornin Chief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> sAY WhUuuuut???????
> 
> Oh, Mornin Chief!



It's a song....

Mornin Galfweind!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> It's a song....
> 
> Mornin Galfweind!


 Whew~ I was starting to wonder............. 
 Howudoin?


----------



## slip (Oct 11, 2011)

Howdy doo


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

slip said:


> Howdy doo


 'bout back on schedule, huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 11, 2011)

mmmm tuna sub...that be 12 inches of shownuff good eatin!! after this im goin to need some sleep.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> mmmm tuna sub...that be 12 inches of shownuff good eatin!! after this im goin to need some sleep.


 I wonder where I won't get a doggy bag from today when Mud gets back...............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Mmmmmm, super moist and tender pork roast, fresh collards, and fresh creamed corn !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, super moist and tender pork roast, fresh collards, and fresh creamed corn !


You ain't just whistlin' Dixie are you???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Simle burger and fries from wendys, had to go put my deer camera out at lunch


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You ain't just whistlin' Dixie are you???????





I'm da Frito Bandito . . . 




Wanna do a duet ??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Simle burger and fries from wendys, had to go put my deer camera out at lunch


see?  I KNEW I wouldn't have a doggy bag! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm da Frito Bandito . . .
> 
> Wanna do a duet ??


Give Spooter a call, he wants her number, maybe you can work a deal wiff him...................


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)




----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>


 I can't tell ya...................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 11, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


>





She just learned how to whistle . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 11, 2011)

Its five , i'm out , ya'll hold down the fort


----------



## Keebs (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She just learned how to whistle . . .





mudracing101 said:


> Its five , i'm out , ya'll hold down the fort


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 11, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't tell ya...................









Hooked On Quack said:


> She just learned how to whistle . . .



Well....in that case


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 11, 2011)

i call next drivler


----------



## quinn (Oct 11, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mmmmmm, super moist and tender pork roast, fresh collards, and fresh creamed corn !



Spagettio's,pudding and yogert!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2011)

Hump day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.  Gobblin, you snuck in here because I was wondered just where you were this morning.  That white screen was all that I could see for the first 15 minutes or so.  Yep, I need some of your coffee this morning. 

This wet stuff sure has been nice for the past couple of days.  This was the best kind of rain too, just a slow, soaking type of rain all day yesterday, so hopefully it won't cause any major flooding problems.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hump day.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.  Gobblin, you snuck in here because I was wondered just where you were this morning.  That white screen was all that I could see for the first 15 minutes or so.  Yep, I need some of your coffee this morning.
> 
> This wet stuff sure has been nice for the past couple of days.  This was the best kind of rain too, just a slow, soaking type of rain all day yesterday, so hopefully it won't cause any major flooding problems.



Morning, the rain has been nice, now maybe a lil cooler weather and i can get my hunt on
Wheres keebs , i hope she brought the bisquits


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, the rain has been nice, now maybe a lil cooler weather and i can get my hunt on
> Wheres keebs , i hope she brought the bisquits


 Look under da counter.............


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Look under da counter.............



they're cold


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Hump day.








EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING GOBBLIN AND HAPPY HUMP DAY TO ALL OF YOU.  Gobblin, you snuck in here because I was wondered just where you were this morning.  That white screen was all that I could see for the first 15 minutes or so.  Yep, I need some of your coffee this morning.
> 
> This wet stuff sure has been nice for the past couple of days.  This was the best kind of rain too, just a slow, soaking type of rain all day yesterday, so hopefully it won't cause any major flooding problems.



Yessir, good rain.....just need a short break to get outdoor chores done. 



mudracing101 said:


> Morning, the rain has been nice, now maybe a lil cooler weather and i can get my hunt on
> Wheres keebs , i hope she brought the bisquits and mustard



I got yo back 



Keebs said:


> Look under da counter.............



Where mine is?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> they're cold


 They were hot when I left'em...........


Jeff C. said:


> Where mine is?


 Check da microwave..............


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 12, 2011)

What's up drivwabblers watch yaw chawin on fer lunch....im a having some wings


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

I hate spiders


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up drivwabblers watch yaw chawin on fer lunch....im a having some wings


Dang, wings sound goood!!



mudracing101 said:


> I hate spiders


 don't say that too loud, Boneboy will post up a pic of his Miguel for ya!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up drivwabblers watch yaw chawin on fer lunch....im a having some wings



Dont know yet , but i sure is hungry, hhmmmmm...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

paging hdm03............... paging hdm03.............. call the courtesy desk please............ hdm03....................


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

How yall is???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How yall is???


 where you been hiding?


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> where you been hiding?



I've been popping in here to say hi but mostly in the sports forum.


----------



## Money man (Oct 12, 2011)

Anyone seen this vid yet of this bikini babe? Can't seem to get it to embed. You need speakers to hear what she said. This thing is crazy.

http://www.youtube.com/user/14oct2011?x=2&v=TKS1LPQ6D2Y&feature=pyv&ad=9459319502&kw=tool


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Anyone seen this vid yet of this bikini babe? Can't seem to get it to embed. You need speakers to hear what she said. This thing is crazy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/14oct2011?x=2&v=TKS1LPQ6D2Y&feature=pyv&ad=9459319502&kw=tool


 I ain't falling for NUTTIN you put up................  how'd you hide that it was the badgers again???????


----------



## Money man (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I ain't falling for NUTTIN you put up................  how'd you hide that it was the badgers again???????



Badgers....badgers.......we ain't got no badgers.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> How yall is???


Wassss up?!



Money man said:


> Anyone seen this vid yet of this bikini babe? Can't seem to get it to embed. You need speakers to hear what she said. This thing is crazy.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/14oct2011?x=2&v=TKS1LPQ6D2Y&feature=pyv&ad=9459319502&kw=tool


uh uh nope aint happening


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Hamburger steak with gravy, fries, peas , cornbread, sweet tea


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Badgers....badgers.......we ain't got no badgers.





mudracing101 said:


> Wassss up?!
> 
> 
> uh uh nope aint happening


 oh go ahead, it isn't badgers, I promise!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hamburger steak with gravy, fries, peas , cornbread, sweet tea


You need a jar of pear relish to go on them peas & cornbread!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> oh go ahead, it isn't badgers, I promise!



how bout , NO


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You need a jar of pear relish to go on them peas & cornbread!



Maybe a lil mustard


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> how bout , NO


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe a lil mustard


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

I cant see youtube post at work no way


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I cant see youtube post at work no way


well snap!
think chickens...............


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> paging hdm03............... paging hdm03.............. call the courtesy desk please............ hdm03....................



what's all this noise about?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> what's all this noise about?





She wants to show you how she can whistle . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She wants to show you how she can whistle . . .



I'm down with that


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> what's all this noise about?


I weren't being *that* loud............... you were left a message, you'll have to go retrieve it yourself.............. 



Hooked On Quack said:


> She wants me to show you how I can whistle . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I'm down with that


 Really?????  REad the way he posted it in MY quote, it didn't show up in his..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I'm down with that






She's talented like that !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm talented like that !!


----------



## Money man (Oct 12, 2011)

Talent don't come cheap baby!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Talent don't come cheap baby!



Which one are you calling baby?  Me or Quacky?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Talent don't come cheap baby!



check ur texts . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> check ur texts . . .


----------



## Money man (Oct 12, 2011)

Dear friends, 

if you are ever standing in line at the Post Office, surrounded by little old ladies and you receive a text message from HOQ......

DO NOT OPEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I repeat

DO NOT OPEN IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I can't post what the message was except to say that it froze my blackberry , keeping the screen shot locked while the visual was whistling at the top of the volume while those little old ladies got more than they bargained for at the Post Office.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> if you are ever standing in line at the Post Office, surrounded by little old ladies and you receive a text message from HOQ......
> 
> ...



ANYTHING from HOQ get's opened in private hopefully in a sound proof room!


----------



## Money man (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> ANYTHING from HOQ get's opened in private hopefully in a sound proof room!



It was horrible keebs, I had to break my phone out of the Otter Box multi layered case and rip the battery out of it to make it stop. It is the one time I was happy the screen was smaller than a droid, hoping that fewer ladies saw what was on the screen making that noise.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> It was horrible keebs, I had to break my phone out of the Otter Box multi layered case and rip the battery out of it to make it stop. It is the one time I was happy the screen was smaller than a droid, hoping that fewer ladies saw what was on the screen making that noise.



PM me your number mustard man...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> if you are ever standing in line at the Post Office, surrounded by little old ladies and you receive a text message from HOQ......
> 
> ...





Whaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2011)

Wait til he sends you the one that sounds like this:





Talk about talented!!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> Dear friends,
> 
> if you are ever standing in line at the Post Office, surrounded by little old ladies and you receive a text message from HOQ......
> 
> ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)




----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>



 < oreo cookies


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 12, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> < oreo cookies



 < oreo cookies < Caprisun


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

Money man said:


> It was horrible keebs, I had to break my phone out of the Otter Box multi layered case and rip the battery out of it to make it stop. It is the one time I was happy the screen was smaller than a droid, hoping that fewer ladies saw what was on the screen making that noise.


I can't for the life of me see how ANY "little ol ladies" were looking over YOUR shoulder!!!!!!!



mudracing101 said:


>





rhbama3 said:


> < oreo cookies


 ah'ite, ya'll asked for it...................


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know about the rest of you BUT I just felt a big "SWOOSH" sound as Keebs and Mud were firing up their rocketship to leave the building.    

Mud, If you wanted hot biscuits, you should have gotten there earlier this morning !!!   

PS:  I think that I just heard an announcement on the intercom that said Keebs, Mud, and ELVIS has left the building !!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

BTW - camera phones are awesome!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 12, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you BUT I just felt a big "SWOOSH" sound as Keebs and Mud were firing up their rocketship to leave the building.
> 
> Mud, If you wanted hot biscuits, you should have gotten there earlier this morning !!!
> 
> PS:  I think that I just heard an announcement on the intercom that said Keebs, Mud, and ELVIS has left the building !!!!!


 got stuck here by myself for a couple more minutes......... but after.......... aaahhh, there's the last one to clock out now, so Izzzz outta here!!!!!!!



Les Miles said:


> BTW - camera phones are awesome!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't for the life of me see how ANY "little ol ladies" were looking over YOUR shoulder!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That text woke the dogs up. They thought i was calling them!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

Later Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> < oreo cookies < Caprisun



over achiever.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 12, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I can't for the life of me see how ANY "little ol ladies" were looking over YOUR shoulder!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> I don't know about the rest of you BUT I just felt a big "SWOOSH" sound as Keebs and Mud were firing up their rocketship to leave the building.
> 
> Mud, If you wanted hot biscuits, you should have gotten there earlier this morning !!!
> 
> PS:  I think that I just heard an announcement on the intercom that said Keebs, Mud, and ELVIS has left the building !!!!!


She could of told me where she put em, i beat her here everymorning


Les Miles said:


> BTW - camera phones are awesome!!!



AWESOME , YEAH What you said












Its Five , byyyyyyeeeeeee yaaaalllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2011)

clock watchers.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 12, 2011)

durn...... it is quiet in here


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 12, 2011)

with the rain you would think the creek would be babbling.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2011)

Creek must be muddy...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Creek must be muddy...



should be, after 3 days of rain...


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 12, 2011)

Im bored.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 12, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> durn...... it is quiet in here





gobbleinwoods said:


> with the rain you would think the creek would be babbling.





Jeff C. said:


> Creek must be muddy...





rhbama3 said:


> should be, after 3 days of rain...



It's almost as if everyone is off in another creek or something....


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 12, 2011)

afternoon too alll i have tro march in the parade tomorw


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 12, 2011)

Today 09:42 PM



Seth carter said:


> afternoon too alll i have tro march in the parade tomorw




Left... left.... left right left !!!

I hope you make it on time....


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 12, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Today 09:42 PM
> 
> 
> 
> ...



my gf changed my avatar


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2011)

Boiled and pan fried deer heart and cheese grits for dinner. 

I now know what to ask for if i ever get a "last meal"


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2011)

Looking at the week seven fb pick 'em in the sports forum.  Need


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2011)

Gobblin,
Morning to you and to all of the others that might be gathering around the campfire between now and noon.

I hope everyone is enjoying this nice wet stuff that is still hanging around for most of today as well.  I just wish that we could have had some of this back a couple of months ago when the cows were giving powdered milk and the chickens were laying hard boiled eggs.   

HAPPY THURSDAY and just remember that the weekend is just around the corner now.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 13, 2011)

EE

mornin'   

yes the weekend.   Smoke pole or still fling pointy sticks.  Decisions decisions.


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 13, 2011)

Good moaning, good moaning!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> EE
> 
> mornin'
> 
> yes the weekend.   Smoke pole or still fling pointy sticks.  Decisions decisions.



Smoke pole definitely. Enjoyed flinging arrows but ready to sling some lead.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 13, 2011)

mornin drivwabblers.... im ready for some sunrise in the deer stand, oh and some colder temps to.. hope youins have a good day


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning waders, its early but Friday eve none the less   deer sausage and taters with peppers for breakfast , oh with a lil mustard on the side


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 13, 2011)

My regards...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nicodemus said:


> My regards...



Mornin grumpy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

slip said:


> Boiled and pan fried deer heart and cheese grits for dinner.
> 
> I now know what to ask for if i ever get a "last meal"


That is on my list to try!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Looking at the week seven fb pick 'em in the sports forum.  Need


 Aaaahhh, CoffeeKing delivers again!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY THURSDAY and just remember that the weekend is just around the corner now.





boneboy96 said:


> Good moaning, good moaning!


 Hey stranger!


Sterlo58 said:


> Smoke pole definitely. Enjoyed flinging arrows but ready to sling some lead.


Just so I don't forget............... Good Luck tomorrow!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> mornin drivwabblers.... im ready for some sunrise in the deer stand, oh and some _*colder temps*_ to.. hope youins have a good day


YES!!!!!!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> My regards...


 You gonna stick around a bit??????


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin grumpy


I see you liked this mornings breakfast delivery............. did you give any to "her"?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I see you liked this mornings breakfast delivery............. did you give any to "her"?!?!



nope, i did not


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> nope, i did not


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 13, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

Les Miles said:


>


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



You can "whistle while you work" !!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


>







Moanin.....I mean afternoon..... fwiends!!! Gotta paint today got most of the preppin done

Honey-doos piled up on me with the rain, I know we needed it though


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> You can "whistle while you work" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 what can I say, "I'm good that way"........ 
 Now git back to that painting!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> what can I say, "I'm good that way"........
> Now git back to that painting!




I ate a BIG bowl of Chili last night.....I'll be whistlin all day!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2011)

Why yes ma'am, i am the manager.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I ate a BIG bowl of Chili last night.....I'll be whistlin all day!!!





BBQBOSS said:


> Why yes ma'am, i am the manager.


nasty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nasty!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Freakin rain 

I know, I know....we need it, but it just put a dampener on my projects


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Freakin rain
> 
> I know, I know....we need it, but it just put a dampener on my projects


 I'm sorry, it ain't  but it IS  knowing how our luck runs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'm sorry, it ain't  but it IS  knowing how our luck runs!



Tell me about it!!!! 

*I wish Bama was here.....*


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??



I hope he does


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??



With the new avatar change, I am sure she gets what she wants posted on here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??





hdm03 said:


> I hope he does


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> I hope he does





He's a SHE, ya idjit !!  You're acting like my boy is dating his brother !!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 13, 2011)

anybody up for a round of nekkid twister??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Tell me about it!!!!
> 
> *I wish Bama was here.....*






Hooked On Quack said:


> I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??






hdm03 said:


> I hope he does





Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a SHE, ya idjit !!  You're acting like my boy is dating his brother !!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> He's a SHE, ya idjit !!  You're acting like my boy is dating his brother !!



Opps; that must of been a typo on my part; I would never offend you or your son


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> anybody up for a round of nekkid twister??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> anybody up for a round of nekkid twister??





Brang it Shawty !!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> anybody up for a round of nekkid twister??



Naw, i'm done. Lost again....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 13, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Opps; that must of been a typo on my part; I would never offend you or your son





That's betta, cause ain't NOBODY gonna dis my buoy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 13, 2011)

Well today has been one of those days.  A customer in Raleigh had an emergency this morning and it has taken me all day to get everything handled so that he will have his shipment delivered to his plant in Raleigh by 8:30 AM in the morning.  I have been going "round and round" faster than one of those windmill style door handles on an outhouse at the nursing home during a really bad case of diarrhea.

Now if Fed Ex delivers early in the morning as promised, I will be a happy camper again.  (Yep, I occasionally jump through hoops for this customer because I have been their supplier of filtration related products for the past 39 years now).  In this day and time, if you don't take good care of your customers, then they will find someone else who will.

Tomorrow is FRIDAY and I think that I might go back up to country and finish a few things related to deer hunting.  Then I am going to my high school football tomorrow night.  Sure hope that we can remain undefeated.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 13, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well today has been one of those days.  A customer in Raleigh had an emergency this morning and it has taken me all day to get everything handled so that he will have his shipment delivered to his plant in Raleigh by 8:30 AM in the morning.  I have been going "round and round" faster than one of those windmill style door handles on an outhouse at the nursing home during a really bad case of diarrhea.
> 
> Now if Fed Ex delivers early in the morning as promised, I will be a happy camper again.  (Yep, I occasionally jump through hoops for this customer because I have been their supplier of filtration related products for the past 39 years now).  In this day and time, if you don't take good care of your customers, then they will find someone else who will.
> 
> Tomorrow is FRIDAY and I think that I might go back up to country and finish a few things related to deer hunting.  Then I am going to my high school football tomorrow night.  Sure hope that we can remain undefeated.




And you know what time it is...................... MUD??????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> And you know what time it is...................... MUD??????????



  5
See ya


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 13, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  wonder if Seth's galfriend is going to join GON??



we can only hope.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> we can only hope.



Are you outta your mind? Sure, they'll start out all cute and cuddly, then she'll start complaining about his spelling and fishing, and then the snakes in her head will totally lose it and then........ oh wait. What are we talking about?
OH Yeah! They'll be fine on here till the breakup and then we're stuck with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 twelvens.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you outta your mind? Sure, they'll start out all cute and cuddly, then she'll start complaining about his spelling and fishing, and then the snakes in her head will totally lose it and then........ oh wait. What are we talking about?
> OH Yeah! They'll be fine on here till the breakup and then we're stuck with
> 
> 
> ...



were 14


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you outta your mind? Sure, they'll start out all cute and cuddly, then she'll start complaining about his spelling and fishing, and then the snakes in her head will totally lose it and then........ oh wait. What are we talking about?
> OH Yeah! They'll be fine on here till the breakup and then we're stuck with
> 
> 
> ...



oh the only complaning i get about fishing is if i dont take her


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> were 14



Sorry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 firteeners.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 13, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Are you outta your mind? Sure, they'll start out all cute and cuddly, then she'll start complaining about his spelling and fishing, and then the snakes in her head will totally lose it and then........ oh wait. What are we talking about?
> OH Yeah! They'll be fine on here till the breakup and then we're stuck with
> 
> 
> ...







Seth carter said:


> were 14






rhbama3 said:


> Sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubbette and Jenny gone to a horse show, Allie at color guard practice, and i'm home all alone....
Yep, you guessed it. Buttermilk soaked and floured chicken legs and some field pea's simmered with bacon for supper.
Planning to go to the lease tomorrow and plant round 3 of oats. Change out camera batteries, refill feeders, and throw an entire bag of sevin dust on top to see if it'll keep the stoopid hogs out.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 13, 2011)

Why does Seth have his sister in his avatar?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2011)

Seth...what is your GF so mad about in your avatar. Did you poot right before the pic was taken ?


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does Seth have his sister in his avatar?



They do favor...just sayin...


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Seth...what is your GF so mad about in your avatar. Did you poot right before the pic was taken ?



no she just hates takin pictures


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does Seth have his sister in his avatar?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Seth...what is your GF so mad about in your avatar. Did you poot right before the pic was taken ?





Seth carter said:


> no she just hates takin pictures




Ahhhh.....Wonderin why she was so Puckered-up, I thought she was gettin ready to whistle or sumpin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 13, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Why does Seth have his sister in his avatar?



that is EXACTLY what i've been thinkin all day long


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 13, 2011)

Ijustvomitedinmymoufalittlebit.   That is all.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahhhh.....Wonderin why she was so Puckered-up, I thought she was gettin ready to whistle or sumpin



she was gonna try an turn around an distract me from takin the pic but i was faster


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2011)

Keebs said:


> nasty!!!!!!!!!






BBQBOSS said:


> Ijustvomitedinmymoufalittlebit.   That is all.




Good evening folks!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin there RUTTSTER!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin there RUTTSTER!!


Whasup Jeffro!!.........Looks like you have been almost as busy as we have been!!..........Hunt tests, and training days have kept us on the road for the last month or so!!...........Tucker got his WC title two weeks ago, and we are going to be working on his Junior Hunter title over the next few months!!........Gonna be logging in lots of road miles!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 13, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whasup Jeffro!!.........Looks like you have been almost as busy as we have been!!..........Hunt tests, and training days have kept us on the road for the last month or so!!...........Tucker got his WC title two weeks ago, and we are going to be working on his Junior Hunter title over the next few months!!........Gonna be logging in lots of road miles!!




Yessir...purty busy lately, fortunately. I have some really slim times throughout the year, so this has been welcomed.
Gonna finish out the year ok, it appears, but see some slow time comin beginning of next year 



Good to hear Tucker is doing well  Boudreaux got his WC too.....(Worthless Canine)  

He's actually turnin into a decent Mutt 

Tell Ms Elaine we said HI!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 13, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Ijustvomitedinmymoufalittlebit.   That is all.



Me too, Bro... and I just got home from Patty's...


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 13, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yessir...purty busy lately, fortunately. I have some really slim times throughout the year, so this has been welcomed.
> Gonna finish out the year ok, it appears, but see some slow time comin beginning of next year
> 
> 
> ...


We have had a banner year at work this year!!........It has kept me very busy......... on Boudreaux's WC  He is one good looking Lab!!


She just got home, and message sent!!.......Hugs to Mrs. C, and a high 5 To Jman!!.........No thumbs up though!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 14, 2011)

Don't look now but it is friday.  whooo hooooo


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 14, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin.   Happy Friday to all of you out there this morning.

TGIF.
HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

I likes Fridays...






























































and I like mustard too!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2011)

mornin gobblin, mornin EE, thanks for the coffee! 
its not just friday........its the eve of deer season!! well i know we been a takin our stick and string but now we can take our long distance harvest tool....da guns... my son is fired up!! he looks like a dog thats fixin to get a piece of bacon (big eyes, and shakes with excitement)..enough of that... wabblers yall have a goodan!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mornin mustard heads. 

Did I mention that I like ketchup on my Ketchup.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Mornin ya'll ,nothing goes together like mustard and Fridays..wait, or is it beer and fridays, How bout mustard, beer, and 5 o clock on Fridays


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll ,nothing goes together like mustard and Fridays..wait, or is it beer and fridays, How bout mustard, beer, and 5 o clock on Fridays



5 oclock shouldnt play into the fact that yer just lookin fer the smoke that comes out of da bottle when yens open it. 

youins gettin muddy this weekend??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't look now but it is friday.  whooo hooooo






EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning Gobblin.   Happy Friday to all of you out there this morning.
> 
> TGIF.
> HAVE A WONDERFUL WEEKEND.





blood on the ground said:


> mornin gobblin, mornin EE, thanks for the coffee!
> its not just friday........its the eve of deer season!! well i know we been a takin our stick and string but now we can take our long distance harvest tool....da guns... my son is fired up!! he looks like a dog thats fixin to get a piece of bacon (big eyes, and shakes with excitement)..enough of that... wabblers yall have a goodan!!


 Good Luck!!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin mustard heads.
> 
> Did I mention that I like ketchup on my Ketchup.


 ............. on another note........... Good Luck to you today as well!


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin ya'll ,nothing goes together like syrup and Fridays..wait, or is it _*beer and fridays*_, How bout pretzels, beer, and 5 o clock on Fridays


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> no she just hates takin pictures



I can understand that.


Good morning folks; almost smoke pole time


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> 5 oclock shouldnt play into the fact that yer just lookin fer the smoke that comes out of da bottle when yens open it.
> 
> youins gettin muddy this weekend??


How did you know, ... no boggin this weekend gettin ready for the deer season


Keebs said:


> Good Luck!!
> 
> ............. on another note........... Good Luck to you today as well!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How did you know, ... no boggin this weekend gettin ready for the deer season



MUD, their is a reason why we are on the GON


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> MUD, their is a reason why we are on the GON


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> How did you know, ... no boggin this weekend gettin ready for the deer season


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> MUD, their is a reason why we are on the GON


 you both like mustard??????


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you both like mustard??????



pardon me, does anyone have any Grey Poupon?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

see more Lolcats and funny pictures, and check out our Socially Awkward Penguin lolz!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

see more Lolcats and funny pictures, and check out our Socially Awkward Penguin lolz!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Mernin' kids!!! 

While all of you are so hyped up about it being Friday and 5:00 pm, just thought I'd throw out that I still have to paint today!!

I love to paint, especially on Fridays.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' kids!!!
> 
> While all of you are so hyped up about it being Friday and 5:00 pm, just thought I'd throw out that I still have to paint today!!
> 
> I love to paint, especially on Fridays.....


But will you have it down, I mean done by tonight?!?!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin' kids!!!
> 
> While all of you are so hyped up about it being Friday and 5:00 pm, just thought I'd throw out that I still have to paint today!!
> 
> I love to paint, especially on Fridays.....



I hate painting


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate painting




I see how you are then....party pooper!!! 

I don't like Mustard no more.....there


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 14, 2011)

Howdy campers.  Hope we all be a having a great Friday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> I hate painting


 Depends on what needs painting and the mood I'm in............ yeah, imagine that!


Jeff C. said:


> I see how you are then....party pooper!!!
> 
> I don't like Mustard no more.....there





Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy campers.  Hope we all be a having a great Friday.


 HEEeeeeyyy RM!  How goes it?  Counting down the days?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> But will you have it down, I mean done by tonight?!?!




Yes Ma'am  ..........still gotta cut grass and stuff tomorrow though 



Redneck Maguiver said:


> Howdy campers.  Hope we all be a having a great Friday.



What up Kim??? 



Keebs said:


> Depends on what needs painting and the mood I'm in............ yeah, imagine that!
> 
> 
> 
> HEEeeeeyyy RM!  How goes it?  Counting down the days?






CYL....Y'all have a great day!!! 

I still gotta go to Home Depot


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes Ma'am  ..........still gotta cut grass and stuff tomorrow though
> What up Kim???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

Afternoon peeples !!!  Got to ease into town and run a few errands.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon peeples !!!  Got to ease into town and run a few errands.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon peeples !!!  Got to ease into town and run a few errands.



tell 'er I said Hey ....


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 14, 2011)

*hi*


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I see how you are then....party pooper!!!
> 
> I don't like Mustard no more.....there



yes you do


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Nugefan said:


> tell 'er I said Hey ....


----------



## Money man (Oct 14, 2011)

Deer JeffC,

I like to fish, do you like to fish? Do you want to go fishing sometime soon?

check:            (yes) or (no) or (maybe)


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Deer JeffC,
> 
> I like to fish, do you like to fish? Do you want to go fishing sometime soon?
> 
> check:            (yes) or (no) or (maybe)



evenin mustard man , whats happenin


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

jsullivan03 said:


>


JAMIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!



Money man said:


> Deer JeffC,
> 
> I like to fish, do you like to fish? Do you want to go fishing sometime soon?
> 
> check:            (yes) or (no) or (maybe)


Aaaawww ya'll sooo cute!


mudracing101 said:


> yes you do


No he doesn't, didn't you see?  It was in black & white, plain as day!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

<br />see more Lolcats and funny pictures, and check out our Socially Awkward Penguin lolz!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

need a nap


----------



## jsullivan03 (Oct 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Deer JeffC,
> 
> I like to fish, do you like to fish? Do you want to go fishing sometime soon?
> 
> check:            (yes) or (no) or (maybe)



As long as fishing does not consist of bait fishing on the hooch below Morgan Falls and putting on YouTube for the world to see..



Keebs said:


> JAMIEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!



Miss me?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> need a nap


 Yes, yes you do...............


jsullivan03 said:


> Miss me?


 mehbe................ 














 You know I have!


----------



## Money man (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> evenin mustard man , whats happenin



Wassuppppp   mustardracing? 




Keebs said:


> Aaaawww ya'll sooo cute!



 



jsullivan03 said:


> As long as fishing does not consist of bait fishing on the hooch below Morgan Falls and putting on YouTube for the world to see..
> 
> 
> 
> Miss me?



No way...all my live bait fishing is done without video cameras present.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


>





mudracing101 said:


> keebs


_*YES????*_


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Hey, what's that poll up to now?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Kendallbearden said:


> Hey, what's that poll up to now?


 which one?

dangit, excuse me...............................












HEY TRIPOD, ya got a minute?????????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> _*YES????*_



HEY watcha doin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Just finished a nap, got a hungry man salisbury steak dinner in the microwave, and got big plans for tomorrow.
Bought 5 bags of corn, a bag of mixed clover, and a bag of sevin dust granules. May not stop the stoopid hogs from rooting up the seed for the third time, but that dirt should at least taste funny to them!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> HEY watcha doin


 Watching the clock, whatchudoin?


rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a nap, got a hungry man salisbury steak dinner in the microwave, and got big plans for tomorrow.
> Bought 5 bags of corn, a bag of mixed clover, and a bag of sevin dust granules. May not stop the stoopid hogs from rooting up the seed for the third time, but that dirt should at least taste funny to them!


  Heeeyyyy WobertWooo!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a nap, got a hungry man salisbury steak dinner in the microwave, and got big plans for tomorrow.
> Bought 5 bags of corn, a bag of mixed clover, and a bag of sevin dust granules. May not stop the stoopid hogs from rooting up the seed for the third time, but that dirt should at least taste funny to them!


stupid hogs


Keebs said:


> Watching the clock, whatchudoin?
> 
> Heeeyyyy WobertWooo!!



ohhhh the same


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> stupid hogs
> 
> 
> ohhhh the same


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Just finished a nap, got a hungry man salisbury steak dinner in the microwave, and got big plans for tomorrow.Bought 5 bags of corn, a bag of mixed clover, and a bag of sevin dust granules. May not stop the stoopid hogs from rooting up the seed for the third time, but that dirt should at least taste funny to them!



I wanna do what he doin'


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I wanna do what he doin'


 Are you crazy??? Wooozer would have a kaniption fit if you were there doing that!


Seth carter said:


>


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 14, 2011)

I think I figured out howta get them extry smilies.... Thanks Keebs!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I wanna do what he doin'



Judging by them ducks around your neck, i'd rather be doing what YOUR doing!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Did you get it keebs   I was playin with ya


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Watching the clock, whatchudoin?
> 
> Heeeyyyy WobertWooo!!



Hey Beybey!
 You whistlin' while you work?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

Gonna go put up my "NO Trespassing/Posted" signs, mebbe the idjit next door will quit crappin on my property.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna go put up my "NO Trespassing/Posted" signs, mebbe the idjit next door will quit crappin on my property.



 Hope you saw it first


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Hope you saw it first





Kinda hard to miss, my neighbor's "help" climbs my fence and craps in a 5 gal bucket.  Which I inturn fling back ova the fence onto the nearest vehicle.  I really hope I'm unarmed if I eva catch him in the "act" . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm at a lost for words


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Aight, grabbin a late snack/lunch.(ham sammich) 

Gonna have to switch to grass cuttin mode, it's just too windy to be spraying paint out here. Just as much paint blowing away as covering the surface I'm tryin to paint. :smash

MizT is just gonna have to bear with me on this one...


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aight, grabbin a late snack/lunch.(ham sammich)
> 
> Gonna have to switch to grass cuttin mode, it's just too windy to be spraying paint out here. Just as much paint blowing away as covering the surface I'm tryin to paint. :smash
> 
> MizT is just gonna have to bear with me on this one...



yep , gotta cut grass this weekend


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aight, grabbin a late snack/lunch.(ham sammich)
> 
> Gonna have to switch to grass cuttin mode, it's just too windy to be spraying paint out here. Just as much paint blowing away as covering the surface I'm tryin to paint. :smash
> 
> MizT is just gonna have to bear with me on this one...


 I'll give you an "E" for effort, Chief!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I think I figured out howta get them extry smilies.... Thanks Keebs!


 don't know what I did, but you're welcome!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Aight, grabbin a late snack/lunch.(ham sammich)
> 
> Gonna have to switch to grass cuttin mode, it's just too windy to be spraying paint out here. Just as much paint blowing away as covering the surface I'm tryin to paint. :smash
> 
> MizT is just gonna have to bear with me on this one...





mudracing101 said:


> yep , gotta cut grass this weekend





Best move I ever made, sold lawnmower (Ruttnbuck) blower, weed eater etc and hired a lawn crew.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Are you crazy??? Wooozer would have a kaniption fit if you were there doing that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> yep , gotta cut grass this weekend



UH uh......don't talk to me pal, I'm still mad at you 



Keebs said:


> I'll give you an "E" for effort, Chief!



Thank ya Darlin!!! I told MizT about it, she was ok, just disappointed. There's still tomorrow  

Anyway, I got the capitals and bases (columns) painted yesterday, they were worse than the columns themselves.




Hooked On Quack said:


> Best move I ever made, sold lawnmower (Ruttnbuck) blower, weed eater etc and hired a lawn crew.




I use to think of it as sort of a therapeudic effect, but riding a lawnmower for about 8-9 hrs has lost it luster in that regard. Too much lawn around here, it would cost me a fortune.....that doesn't exist


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> UH uh......don't talk to me pal, I'm still mad at you
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whaaaaa??????? i just sayin i dont like paintin, its ok Jeffro, put a lil more mustard on that ham sanwich


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Money man said:


> Deer JeffC,
> 
> I like to fish, do you like to fish? Do you want to go fishing sometime soon?
> 
> check:            (yes) or (no) or (maybe)




Absolutely, just got so much on my plate right now. Possibly Sunday.....wait, gotta figure out what to do with Jared. MizT is hosting a baby shower here and kickin us both out for the day.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> whaaaaa??????? i just sayin i dont like paintin, its ok Jeffro, put a lil more mustard on that ham sanwich




It was loaded


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2011)

Seth carter said:


>



Holy crap; you scared me when you post.

Shouldn't you be in school? Where is yo daddy?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya'll have a safe weekend , i'm out , gotta go pick something up


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 14, 2011)

Whut'chall doin'? Ain't nobody postin 

'erbody done gone home?


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll have a safe weekend , i'm out , *gotta go pick something up*



Do any of you folks know if Mud voted in this thread?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=299833


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Whut'chall doin'? Ain't nobody postin
> 
> 'erbody done gone home?



Nope, still here. 
I spend more time in the Sports forum this time of year. Currently watching a discussion between a Dawg and an Aubie about....... stuff.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Ya'll have a safe weekend , i'm out , gotta go pick something up






stringmusic said:


> Whut'chall doin'? Ain't nobody postin
> 
> 'erbody done gone home?


almost time!!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Nope, still here.
> I spend more time in the Sports forum this time of year. Currently watching a discussion between a Dawg and an Aubie about....... stuff.





Keebs said:


> almost time!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Holy crap; you scared me when you post.
> 
> Shouldn't you be in school? Where is yo daddy?





Iduntolu2leavmybuoyalone, ifhewantstodatehissistaitshisbizinuss . . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)




----------



## Da Possum (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Iduntolu2leavmybuoyalone, ifhewantstodatehissistaitshisbizinuss . . .



you have twins?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Iduntolu2leavmybuoyalone, ifhewantstodatehissistaitshisbizinuss . . .



Shouldn't you be hiding in da bushes trying to catch someone hiding in da bushes?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Iduntolu2leavmybuoyalone, ifhewantstodatehissistaitshisbizinuss . . .



You know how long it took me to decode that?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


>



Isn't it about that time of the month? 





















































Time for an avatar change that is


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles is in da house 

Gotta geaux now. See you idjits later


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Les Miles is in da house
> 
> Gotta geaux now. See you idjits later




well, this thread just went downhill.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna go put up my "NO Trespassing/Posted" signs, mebbe the idjit next door will quit crappin on my property.



Bro in law down in south GA. just took his gun over to them Messicans and show em the gun and told em that's what their gonna get if they keep it up. IT STOPPED.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Thinkin bout tip toein in da creek


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 14, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bro in law down in south GA. just took his gun over to them Messicans and show em the gun and told em that's what their gonna get if they keep it up. IT STOPPED.





I ain't much fo showin, if I pull a gun, there's gonna be fire coming out of it . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't much fo showin, if I pull a gun, there's gonna be fire coming out of it . . .


 
I heard dat!!! What up Bigshot??? 

Dadburn thing takes so long to refresh, by the time I reply the poster is gone


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2011)

Deer steak, biscuits&gravy and fried okra .... dang that was good.


Hows everyone....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Hey bammer, you get that PM about short people yet???


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey bammer, you get that PM about short people yet???



Hula hooppin?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> This message is hidden because Les Miles is on your ignore list



somebody say something?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Deer steak, biscuits&gravy and fried okra .... dang that was good.
> 
> 
> Hows everyone....



Ok....You flung one on me!!! 

I'll catchback on ya....

Fine and you???


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2011)

Good evening folks!!


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 14, 2011)

Why am I on GON on a friday night?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 14, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I ain't much fo showin, if I pull a gun, there's gonna be fire coming out of it . . .



good luck dude


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Ok....You flung one on me!!!
> 
> I'll catchback on ya....
> 
> Fine and you???


Sall good here


RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin RUTT


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 14, 2011)

well, i was feeling fine until a couple of hours ago. I think my daughter has given me her headache/stomach bug. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow if i still feel like this.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2011)

slip said:


> Evenin RUTT


Eveninig Slip!!.......Wish you well on your adventure



rhbama3 said:


> well, i was feeling fine until a couple of hours ago. I think my daughter has given me her headache/stomach bug. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow if i still feel like this.


Hope you feel better in the A.M.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Eveninig Slip!!.......Wish you well on your adventure
> 
> Hope you feel better in the A.M.


#1 - RUTT - change that avatar, that "AIN'T" YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
Number 2 - Really should be #1 but, oh well........... ya'll, I've been a member here for 3.5 years, I have told "most" everybody that I not only "wanted" but *NEEDED* another Boxer in my life..........................................................................................
Well, today, October 14th, 2011, a 6 week old boxer was GIVEN to me by a member of this board, him & his wife, drove to MY house and "presented" to me the MOST adorable baby I could ever ask for.  YES there are picture's, but for "some" reason I can't get them to load but I wanted to "THANK" MUDSLINGER & "MISSV" for a MOST enjoyable visit and DELIVERY of the "yet unamed" baby!!!!!!!!!!  !~We Are Family~!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening folks!!



Evenin sir!!! 



slip said:


> Sall good here
> 
> 
> Evenin RUTT



4-10 



rhbama3 said:


> well, i was feeling fine until a couple of hours ago. I think my daughter has given me her headache/stomach bug. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow if i still feel like this.



No bueno!! Sorry to hear it!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> well, i was feeling fine until a couple of hours ago. I think my daughter has given me her headache/stomach bug. I'm not going anywhere tomorrow if i still feel like this.



That's what you get for being mean to the coach.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> #1 - RUTT - change that avatar, that "AIN'T" YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> Number 2 - Really should be #1 but, oh well........... ya'll, I've been a member here for 3.5 years, I have told "most" everybody that I not only "wanted" but *NEEDED* another Boxer in my life..........................................................................................
> Well, today, October 14th, 2011, a 6 week old boxer was GIVEN to me by a member of this board, him & his wife, drove to MY house and "presented" to me the MOST adorable baby I could ever ask for.  YES there are picture's, but for "some" reason I can't get them to load but I wanted to "THANK" MUDSLINGER & "MISSV" for a MOST enjoyable visit and DELIVERY of the "yet unamed" baby!!!!!!!!!!  !~We Are Family~!



 Start a thread....we'll help you name him/her


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Evenin sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ah"HEM"........ keep yo phone handy tomorrow, pics should be a plenty......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ah"HEM"........ keep yo phone handy tomorrow, pics should be a plenty......




Will do....Is it a hiker or a squatter???  Need to start brainstormin'....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Start a thread....we'll help you name him/her


I'll do that tomorrow............. she is a she............... she is SOOOOoooooo adorabel!!!!!!!!!! Gawd she's precious!!!!!!!!!!
I WILL get pics posted tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I'll do that tomorrow............. she is a she............... she is SOOOOoooooo adorabel!!!!!!!!!! Gawd she's precious!!!!!!!!!!
> I WILL get pics posted tomorrow!!



Gotcha....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> #1 - RUTT - change that avatar, that "AIN'T" YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> Number 2 - Really should be #1 but, oh well........... ya'll, I've been a member here for 3.5 years, I have told "most" everybody that I not only "wanted" but *NEEDED* another Boxer in my life..........................................................................................
> Well, today, October 14th, 2011, a 6 week old boxer was GIVEN to me by a member of this board, him & his wife, drove to MY house and "presented" to me the MOST adorable baby I could ever ask for.  YES there are picture's, but for "some" reason I can't get them to load but I wanted to "THANK" MUDSLINGER & "MISSV" for a MOST enjoyable visit and DELIVERY of the "yet unamed" baby!!!!!!!!!!  !~We Are Family~!


Darlin It ain't supposed to be me!!..........It's Halloween!!

Glad you finally got your Boxer Baby!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Darlin It ain't supposed to be me!!..........It's Halloween!!
> 
> Glad you finally got your Boxer Baby!!


 ok then, but DANG, it's a good'un!
 Thank ya, YOU & TAG know!!  She's a DOLL!!  CAn't wait to get pics to post!!!!!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 14, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Start a thread....we'll help you name him/her



A few suggestions for naming your new boxer Keebs:

1. Lil' Nicky or just Nicky - in honor of the grumpy one 

2. Kendall -  because that sounds like a girl name anyways 

3. Cujo - because it will keep folks away 

4. Dratsum - because this one is my favorite


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2011)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Eveninig Slip!!.......Wish you well on your adventure
> 
> Hope you feel better in the A.M.


Thank ya


Keebs said:


> #1 - RUTT - change that avatar, that "AIN'T" YOU!!!!!!!!!!!
> Number 2 - Really should be #1 but, oh well........... ya'll, I've been a member here for 3.5 years, I have told "most" everybody that I not only "wanted" but *NEEDED* another Boxer in my life..........................................................................................
> Well, today, October 14th, 2011, a 6 week old boxer was GIVEN to me by a member of this board, him & his wife, drove to MY house and "presented" to me the MOST adorable baby I could ever ask for.  YES there are picture's, but for "some" reason I can't get them to load but I wanted to "THANK" MUDSLINGER & "MISSV" for a MOST enjoyable visit and DELIVERY of the "yet unamed" baby!!!!!!!!!!  !~We Are Family~!


Very cool, cant wait for pics


Jeff C. said:


> Evenin sir!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 14, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> A few suggestions for naming your new boxer Keebs:
> 
> 1. Lil' Nicky or just Nicky - in honor of the grumpy one
> 
> ...


Dratsum?????????? Where in tarnation did you get that?????????
No Name suggestions until her pic can be posted, period............. OMG, she is PRECIOUS!!!!!!!!!!
OK, gotta sleep while I can................ THANK YOU MUD & MS.V!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2011)

Keebs said:


> OK, gotta sleep while I can.......



Sleep 

You just got a puppy.... No such thing as sleep with a puppy in the house.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep .



Nope.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 15, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope.





'Moanin !!  Stuck at work for the next 2 days with NOTHING to do, shut the plant down for 3 days due to business, but I gotta stay out here all by my lonesome !


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!  Stuck at work for the next 2 days with NOTHING to do, shut the plant down for 3 days due to business, but I gotta stay out here all by my lonesome !




Dang......that sux!!! Man, good thing you got a compooter....you could practice yo whistlin skillz too


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 15, 2011)

moanin' people.
ain't 100% but i feel a little better. It was a LONG night....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Dratsum?????????? Where in tarnation did you get that?????????



It's one of your favorite things.... STUDY the word closely. You'll figure it out. 




Heading to the SF


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's one of your favorite things.... STUDY the word closely. You'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> moanin' people.
> ain't 100% but i feel a little better. It was a LONG night....



Glad to hear it bama....I know you really wanted to get out today though.



Les Miles said:


> It's one of your favorite things.... STUDY the word closely. You'll figure it out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was gonna recommend it also, but knew she wouldn't go fer it....maybe Purys or Yenoh.  



slip said:


>



Keep an eye on him slip!!! LSU is playin today....


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 15, 2011)

What's up wabblers? ? Im live from da tower stand...and have better signal here than at home...what's up widat?? Little blood blasted a doe this mernin. But she escaped ! By jumping in the hooch and diving down out of sight! Who would have thunk a deer could be so smart...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 15, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> What's up wabblers? ? Im live from da tower stand...and have better signal here than at home...what's up widat?? Little blood blasted a doe this mernin. But she escaped ! By jumping in the hooch and diving down out of sight! Who would have thunk a deer could be so smart...lol



 (postin from the stand). Dang...sorry it wasn't recovered  

You reckon she came up for a breath yet???


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2011)

FINALLY!!  This is me with my new baby & my baby's brother's Mama & Daddy!!
 We ~ Are ~ Fam-a-lyyy~


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2011)

Very cool Keebs


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Sleep
> 
> You just got a puppy.... No such thing as sleep with a puppy in the house.


It tweren't "too" bad............. just got a MUCH earlier start to a Saturday than I'm used to!



Les Miles said:


> It's one of your favorite things.... STUDY the word closely. You'll figure it out.
> Heading to the SF





slip said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Glad to hear it bama....I know you really wanted to get out today though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



HaHaHa......... got it........... 
*I* like EllieMae, but that ain't going over too good....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Very cool Keebs



Thanks, Slip!  I've taken some with my phone today, but either she moves or she's dead asleep!  BUT she is a talker & she ain't backing down from Cutter or Doobie!


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It tweren't "too" bad............. just got a MUCH earlier start to a Saturday than I'm used to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Long lost kin to my Flossy mae?!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 15, 2011)

slip said:


> Long lost kin to my Flossy mae?!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 15, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!  This is me with my new baby & my baby's brother's Mama & Daddy!!
> We ~ Are ~ Fam-a-lyyy~



Love it. CONGRATS! I got me a new baby today too. Her name is LUCY. Thanks to you and Quack and Big Doe Down.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> FINALLY!!  This is me with my new baby & my baby's brother's Mama & Daddy!!
> We ~ Are ~ Fam-a-lyyy~




Purty pup Keebz !! 





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love it. CONGRATS! I got me a new baby today too. Her name is LUCY. Thanks to you and Quack and Big Doe Down.




There's a hoolahupe in the background !!!


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Moanin !!  Stuck at work for the next 2 days with NOTHING to do, shut the plant down for 3 days due to business, but I gotta stay out here all by my lonesome !



Oh you got sumpin' to do a'ight...... spyin' on them quackers.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 16, 2011)

Back from the NGA mtns.  the colors are getting good.  But boo boo bear did not cooperate.  Could have been the full moon.    Oh well,  it was relaxing and refreshing but it is time for some home brew


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> It tweren't "too" bad............. just got a MUCH earlier start to a Saturday than I'm used to!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Purty pup Keebs....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Oh you got sumpin' to do a'ight...... spyin' on them quackers.





Burned up a tank of gas in the company truck looking yesterday, not much of nuttin .  Too early .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2011)

Well.... MizT is hosting a baby shower here today, gettin ready to get kicked out fer a while....I really wanna stay and hang out wiff'em, but she's insisting.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 16, 2011)

Rocky Top is the worst song ever. They only got to play it once yesterday.


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Burned up a tank of gas in the company truck looking yesterday, not much of nuttin .  Too early .



I hear ya man. It wont be too long though, I had a bunch of goose and two sets of ducks fly over me in the stand this mornin'.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> I hear ya man. It wont be too long though, I had a bunch of goose and two sets of ducks fly over me in the stand this mornin'.





It sure feels GOOD out first thing in the morning, but DANG it sure gets hot in a hurry.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Oct 16, 2011)

evening Folks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

Fffffff       Ffffffffff    Fffffffff . . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fffffff       Ffffffffff    Fffffffff . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2011)

bad news on theIndy race. .... Watching my Danica and lost one. Not fun. tears in the eye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fffffff       Ffffffffff    Fffffffff . . .


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 16, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Love it. CONGRATS! I got me a new baby today too. Her name is LUCY. Thanks to you and Quack and Big Doe Down.



 Can't wait to hear all the stories of the dead ducks!!

I got one of my new toys today too! Remington 22LR with a 30 round nanner clip. Only one more left on my list and I am done hunting for guns! Hoooray for new guns!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2011)

Aloe, thank heavens for aloe, now daganbit kick in!  Went to check a boiler of beans, lid slipped & I got steam burned! Went out & got me a section of aloe & started rubbing but the dang thing is still hurting!
"Lil'Girl" -"Bossie" - "Hey YOU" - did better with the other 2 today, after sleeping most of the day away, they are slowing allowing her to play with them, but she had to stay outside in the kennel last night, did NOT like being separated from them in the kennel, so it & her got moved outside for the night........ more plans in progress, she is to be the OUTSIDE YARD, GUARD Dog, period............ now to give in wiff dem pitiful eyes saying otherwise............ 
Porch is officially started, got the 4 support posts put in & 27 framing boards & 8 other boards unloaded off the trailer & stacked, dang, gotta go to work to get some rest!
BUT next weekend is MINE, deer woods, here I come!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aloe, thank heavens for aloe, now daganbit kick in!  Went to check a boiler of beans, lid slipped & I got steam burned! Went out & got me a section of aloe & started rubbing but the dang thing is still hurting!
> "Lil'Girl" -"Bossie" - "Hey YOU" - did better with the other 2 today, after sleeping most of the day away, they are slowing allowing her to play with them, but she had to stay outside in the kennel last night, did NOT like being separated from them in the kennel, so it & her got moved outside for the night........ more plans in progress, she is to be the OUTSIDE YARD, GUARD Dog, period............ now to give in wiff dem pitiful eyes saying otherwise............
> Porch is officially started, got the 4 support posts put in & 27 framing boards & 8 other boards unloaded off the trailer & stacked, dang, gotta go to work to get some rest!
> BUT next weekend is MINE, deer woods, here I come!!!!!






Ffffffffffff . . . Run deer ruuuuuuuuun!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 16, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Aloe, thank heavens for aloe, now daganbit kick in!  Went to check a boiler of beans, lid slipped & I got steam burned! Went out & got me a section of aloe & started rubbing but the dang thing is still hurting!
> "Lil'Girl" -"Bossie" - "Hey YOU" - did better with the other 2 today, after sleeping most of the day away, they are slowing allowing her to play with them, but she had to stay outside in the kennel last night, did NOT like being separated from them in the kennel, so it & her got moved outside for the night........ more plans in progress, she is to be the OUTSIDE YARD, GUARD Dog, period............ now to give in wiff dem pitiful eyes saying otherwise............
> Porch is officially started, got the 4 support posts put in & 27 framing boards & 8 other boards unloaded off the trailer & stacked, dang, gotta go to work to get some rest!
> BUT next weekend is MINE, deer woods, here I come!!!!!




Slice that aloe open, lay it on the burnt area, wrap in gauze and tape.....miracles will happen. 


 On da other stuff!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ffffffffffff . . . Run deer ruuuuuuuuun!!


Cat's ain't got nuttin to do with deer hunting!
I don't see much, I swear, I'm gonna take you up on your offer!



Jeff C. said:


> Slice that aloe open, lay it on the burnt area, wrap in gauze and tape.....miracles will happen.
> 
> 
> On da other stuff!!!



THAT'S what I was thinking but *someone* said "You don't cover burns................   I'm still rubbing.......
Thanks on the other............. how'd the baby shower go?


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 16, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fffffff       Ffffffffff    Fffffffff . . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2011)

Good bye weekend hello Monday.  pfffffff


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2011)

Gobblin, you are right, the weekend came and went so fast that it seemed like it didn't happen.

Now HAPPY MONDAY to you and to all of the other mustard eating drivelers on here today.  I will take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning so that I can get those sleep monsters out of my eyes.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mornin mustard heads....had a great weekend in the woods. No killin just chillin.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2011)

mernin all!! it was a great weekend sept fer the deer that got away.
first time in years i have lost one....first time ever lost one due to a river!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Mornin mustard heads, didnt get to hunt this weekend but did manage to sight in a couple of rifles and let my girl shoot some. It was hot enuff this weekend to go swimmin instead of hunting.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Good bye weekend hello Monday.  pfffffff


 Hits the spot!



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, you are right, the weekend came and went so fast that it seemed like it didn't happen.
> 
> Now HAPPY MONDAY to you and to all of the other mustard eating drivelers on here today.  I will take a couple of cups of your fresh brewed coffee this morning so that I can get those sleep monsters out of my eyes.


 yeah, it flew by alright!


Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin mustard heads....had a great weekend in the woods. No killin just chillin.


 sometimes chillin is just what ya need!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin all!! it was a great weekend sept fer the deer that got away.
> first time in years i have lost one....first time ever lost one due to a river!!


I wish I coulda seen your face as it was swimmin away! 


mudracing101 said:


> Mornin mustard heads, didnt get to hunt this weekend but did manage to sight in a couple of rifles and let my girl shoot some. It was hot enuff this weekend to go swimmin instead of hunting.


 swimmin & grillin & sending texts to make me drool, while I was sweating digging post holes & unloading lumber!  It's bad when you have to come to work to get some rest!

HEY YA'LL!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hits the spot!
> 
> 
> yeah, it flew by alright!
> ...



Morning, hows the yapper


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning, hows the yapper


Poor thing, I left her outside in a "converted" kennel.....she was NOT happy!  BUT, last night was MUCH better......... even Cutter was playing with her and I think Doobie is "trying", he took his football and "teased" her with it some yesterday!  I've charged up the camcorder, now to remember to use it!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Poor thing, I left her outside in a "converted" kennel.....she was NOT happy!  BUT, last night was MUCH better......... even Cutter was playing with her and I think Doobie is "trying", he took his football and "teased" her with it some yesterday!  I've charged up the camcorder, now to remember to use it!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


 got the porch roof done for MissV yet??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> got the porch roof done for MissV yet??



after deer season


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> after deer season


 You KNOW you ain't gonna hear the end of it 'till it's done, doncha?  Even J was telling me stuff to text ya about it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

Fffffffffffff morning !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fffffffffffff morning !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Had some "supervising" for the digging of the holes for the porch.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Had some "supervising" for the digging of the holes for the porch.......





Just showed Dawn yo puppy, she wants her !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just showed Dawn yo puppy, she wants her !!


 She can come visit AAAaaannnnyyyy time she wants!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

Where's Snowie ??


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Had some "supervising" for the digging of the holes for the porch.......



She's got that "I got this" look Keebsy!!! 


Mornin everyone.....Happy Meditedtoremoveprofanity !!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Snowie ??


I think she's breezed through another phone & can't post as much............ I try to keep in touch on FB though......... I misses her here too!



Jeff C. said:


> She's got that "I got this" look Keebsy!!!
> 
> 
> Mornin everyone.....Happy _*Meditedtoremoveprofanity*_ !!!


She does, doesn't she?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 17, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's Snowie ??



Quack, I have been missing her "flavor" recently myself.  Sure hope she returns soon to give us a dose of her wisdom and smiling face.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs , i cant believe you got her to keep her head still enuff for a pic. Looks like you woke her up and posed her for that pic


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You KNOW you ain't gonna hear the end of it 'till it's done, doncha?  Even J was telling me stuff to text ya about it!



You can tell J to come on over and help me build it, i done seen her skillz


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 17, 2011)

Howdy folks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't have anything non-productive to say right now..... maybe later


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I'm sure you can come up with some worthless drivel if you really tried . . . 


Ffffffffff . . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Had some "supervising" for the digging of the holes for the porch.......



KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBS, That is the cutest puppy in the world. What's her name?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , i cant believe you got her to keep her head still enuff for a pic. Looks like you woke her up and posed her for that pic


She's either wide open or dead still, not much in between!



mudracing101 said:


> You can tell J to come on over and help me build it, i done seen her skillz


 I told her maybe we should offer a "swap", come do that for her & get you to be our "muscle man"! 


stringmusic said:


> Howdy folks
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, for around here, that was pretty productive!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> KEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBS, That is the cutest puppy in the world. What's her name?


 ain't got one yet........... still waiting for her to "do" something for it to *click*.......... She's been called everything from Bossiebutt to uumm s.....head!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Mud, ya need to post a pic of my baby's brother!  He's a cutie too!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> She's either wide open or dead still, not much in between!
> 
> 
> I told her maybe we should offer a "swap", come do that for her & get you to be our "muscle man"!
> ...



muscle man,    that was funny, may be i'll change my user name to MUSCLE MAN!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, ya need to post a pic of my baby's brother!  He's a cutie too!



I dont have any good ones on my phone, let me look and i'll see what i can come up with, be right back


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> muscle man,    that was funny, may be i'll change my user name to MUSCLE MAN!!


 I'm sure you can tote & stack lumber easier than I can........


mudracing101 said:


> I dont have any good ones on my phone, let me look and i'll see what i can come up with, be right back


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

best i got


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2011)

i got me a big ol plate of smoked pig with tater salad (the mustard kind) black eye peas and a big glass of budwi....i mean sweet tea..


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 627058 best i got


 you can definitely see they favor!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i got me a big ol plate of smoked pig with tater salad (the mustard kind) black eye peas and a big glass of budwi....i mean sweet tea..


my bf done left me & it's too early for my lunch.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> my bf done left me & it's too early for my lunch.........



 why....i gots ta eat early...break room turns into a taco shop @ 11...


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> why....i gots ta eat early...break room turns into a taco shop @ 11...


Oh, well in that case, carry on! 
 you don't like goat?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Oh, well in that case, carry on!
> you don't like goat?



i havent ever had it...not sayin i wouldnt try it its just the junk they heat up smells like the south end of a donkey. it might be donkey??lol


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i havent ever had it...not sayin i wouldnt try it its just the junk they heat up smells like the south end of a donkey. it might be donkey??lol


 you can never tell, now a days!
Oh, but bar-b-q'd goat IS good!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you can definitely see they favor!



well maybe yours wont be retarded  thats the best pic i've got on my cell phone, I do have a good one of him and Mrs.V but she dont like me putting her pic on here. I'll send it to your phone dont tell her.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> View attachment 627058 best i got



Beautiful Dogs right there.  I grew up with a boxer. They are great dogs. 

By the way, I went swimming yesterday myself.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> i havent ever had it...not sayin i wouldnt try it its just the junk they heat up smells like the south end of a donkey. it might be donkey??lol





Keebs said:


> you can never tell, now a days!
> Oh, but bar-b-q'd goat IS good!!



Had a mexican cook a goat and bring taco's the next day, and it was mmmmmm good.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> well maybe yours wont be retarded  thats the best pic i've got on my cell phone, I do have a good one of him and Mrs.V but she dont like me putting her pic on here. I'll send it to your phone dont tell her.


 I don't see why not, you gots a hawt wife!  And she's a sweety TOOO!!



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful Dogs right there.  I grew up with a boxer. They are great dogs.
> 
> By the way, I went swimming yesterday myself.


 ya know, you two are killing me, I have a pool READY to be put up, but it ain't put up yet......... I will have it up soon though, I don't want it setting around during the winter folded up and it get cracks in it!   Hhhhmmm, hey Mud, whatcha doin between hunts this weekend?????????


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 17, 2011)

Morning everyone...last 9 days have been a blur...I love vacations.   Finally settling back to the going to work notion.   I did grab a few hours of quality time last night and had Andrew helping me turn a bowl...he did most of the roughing it out work and I did the finishing for the most part.   I think Andrew did a great job helping me.   Keebs, your puppy is adoreable.  I hope you have 1/2 the energy she does...you're going to need it.     Train her well or she will train you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Beautiful Dogs right there.  I grew up with a boxer. They are great dogs.
> 
> By the way, I went swimming yesterday myself.



thank you and yep it was rather warm yesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...last 9 days have been a blur...I love vacations.   Finally settling back to the going to work notion.   I did grab a few hours of quality time last night and had Andrew helping me turn a bowl...he did most of the roughing it out work and I did the finishing for the most part.   I think Andrew did a great job helping me.   Keebs, your puppy is adoreable.  I hope you have 1/2 the energy she does...you're going to need it.     Train her well or she will train you.


Beautiful work, BB!
I know what you're saying, but I have a resident "animal whisper-er" that has knowledge of boxers too!  I'm good to go!


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Beautiful work, BB!
> I know what you're saying, but I have a resident "animal whisper-er" that has knowledge of boxers too!  I'm good to go!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> muscle man,    that was funny, may be i'll change my user name to MUSCLE MAN!!




Well....maybe not muscle man, but I'd bet you cut the Mustard..... 



boneboy96 said:


> Morning everyone...last 9 days have been a blur...I love vacations.   Finally settling back to the going to work notion.   I did grab a few hours of quality time last night and had Andrew helping me turn a bowl...he did most of the roughing it out work and I did the finishing for the most part.   I think Andrew did a great job helping me.   Keebs, your puppy is adoreable.  I hope you have 1/2 the energy she does...you're going to need it.     Train her well or she will train you.




Long time no see, High Flyer!!! 

Purty work y'all did there


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2011)

OK...late lunch,  ------> red beans and rice with hot sauce, a couple pods of pickled okry, and french bread!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I don't see why not, you gots a hawt wife!  And she's a sweety TOOO!!
> 
> 
> ya know, you two are killing me, I have a pool READY to be put up, but it ain't put up yet......... I will have it up soon though, I don't want it setting around during the winter folded up and it get cracks in it!   Hhhhmmm, hey Mud, whatcha doin between hunts this weekend?????????


1: you must of been drinkin, im the Hawt one
2: Between hunts mmm....drankin


Jeff C. said:


> Well....maybe not muscle man, but I'd bet you cut the Mustard.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MMMMmmmmmmm, mustard


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> 1: you must of been drinkin, im the Hawt one
> 2: Between hunts mmm....drankin
> 
> 
> MMMMmmmmmmm, mustard


 well, I didn't say you WEREN'T hawt................... 
 you can't drank 'tween hunts idjit, the deer will smell you coming a mile away!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> well, I didn't say you WEREN'T hawt...................
> you can't drank 'tween hunts idjit, the deer will smell you coming a mile away!



That might explain my success rate in the afternoons


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

Ffffffffffffffff . . .



Dawn sends me to town today saying I have an appt with my cardiologist, and to be sure and wear clean underware...



Crazy wimmens, appt is not til tomorrow !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> That might explain my success rate in the afternoons





Hooked On Quack said:


> Ffffffffffffffff . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 What time?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What time?



Tomorrow, he done told ya


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> What time?





mudracing101 said:


> Tomorrow, he done told ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Tomorrow, he done told ya


 I wanted a TIME FRame for it, ya idjit!


Hooked On Quack said:


>


want me to go hold your hand??????


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 17, 2011)




----------



## Keebs (Oct 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhh Muuuuuuuudddddddd.........................


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Ohhhhhh Muuuuuuuudddddddd.........................



I know, i'm late lets get out of here


----------



## Buck (Oct 17, 2011)

Hey Quack, stretch marks on a GT cheerleader, seriously?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2011)

okay, i did not see a day like that coming when i went in this morning.
Man, this sux. Wanted to go do all sorts of outdoorsy stuff this weekend and ended up sitting home alone with a headache/stomach bug. Hope tomorrow will work out for the replanting of the foodplot.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> okay, i did not see a day like that coming when i went in this morning.
> Man, this sux. Wanted to go do all sorts of outdoorsy stuff this weekend and ended up sitting home alone with a headache/stomach bug. Hope tomorrow will work out for the replanting of the foodplot.



You never do see them coming....that's why they fall into that category


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 17, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I wanted a TIME FRame for it, ya idjit!
> 
> want me to go hold your hand??????



ahhhh yes.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 17, 2011)

Evening mustard lovers


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Evening mustard lovers



Ketchup with ya later....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2011)

I am getting so sick of these forum slowdowns, database errors, forever and a day page refresh rates, and no end to them in sight.
Getting to where i just give up and go hang out in Sports Forums....


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I am getting so sick of these forum slowdowns, database errors, forever and a day page refresh rates, and no end to them in sight.
> Getting to where i just give up and go hang out in Sports Forums....



I know what you mean. I've been over there catching up on the smack talk.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 17, 2011)

Why are there a bunch of fruit flys buzzing my monitor right now? What the heck....


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 17, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> I know what you mean. I've been over there catching up on the smack talk.



I meant leaving this site and going exploring. The Woody's SF is just as bad. Frustrating sitting here watching the little green bar creep across the bottom of the screen before it just quits all together.
They have GOT to figure out the problem. It's only this site that i have this issue with.


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 17, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I meant leaving this site and going exploring. The Woody's SF is just as bad. Frustrating sitting here watching the little green bar creep across the bottom of the screen before it just quits all together.
> They have GOT to figure out the problem. It's only this site that i have this issue with.



too many idjits. It overloads the server.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2011)

Well Monday is in the rear view and a great cool down is here so a warm cup will help the morning


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 18, 2011)

mernin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> mernin



Up early.  welcome to the day.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good Morning Gobblin and to you too Seth.  I know that Gobblin is always up early but you must have fallen out of bed early today too.

Happy Tuesday to both of you and to all of the other drivelers here today.  Pull up a chair and get a fresh cup of Gobblin's fresh brewed coffee.  It is guaranteed to hit the spot.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Up early.  welcome to the day.



going somewere with my ag mechanics class today ile be leavin at 6 be back at 6


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> going somewere with my ag mechanics class today ile be leavin at 6 be back at 6



better be putting the pedal down then.  

morning EE


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 18, 2011)

Good Morning again.  Just finished my 2 1/2 mile exercise walk and I should start feeling better any second now.

I haven't kept up my regimen in quite a while but today is the day to start back.  I quit over the summer because it was just too hot, even early in the mornings.  I know that I need the exercise and it sure makes me feel better afterwards.

Hope ya'll have a good day.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning waders, prayin for that chance of rain today.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, prayin for that chance of rain today.



YEP...bring it on.

Mornin folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 18, 2011)

mernin wabblers...


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Morning fellow waders, drivelers, campers, hunters, and associated idjits (Kendall)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well Monday is in the rear view and a great cool down is here so a warm cup will help the morning





mudracing101 said:


> Morning waders, prayin for that chance of rain today.





Sterlo58 said:


> YEP...bring it on.
> 
> Mornin folks


 Hi Neil!


blood on the ground said:


> mernin wabblers...





Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders, drivelers, campers, hunters, and associated idjits (Kendall)



Hoping for *significant* rain today!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> YEP...bring it on.
> 
> Mornin folks





blood on the ground said:


> mernin wabblers...





Les Miles said:


> Morning fellow waders, drivelers, campers, hunters, and associated idjits (Kendall)



Mornin, any body seen keebs and my bisquits


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2011)

speak of the debil


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hoping for *significant* rain today!



Why???  

Is Robert planning on going hunting or something?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> speak of the debil


_~*yes?*~_


Les Miles said:


> Why???
> 
> Is Robert planning on going hunting or something?


 no............... oh snap, he was planning on doing some feeder changing or something............... quit pickin on WobertWoo!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2011)

Mernin GIW, EE, seth, Mud, Sterlo, Les, and last, but definitely not least, Keebs.......

Gotta get on the mower today before the rain comes in, got one more lawn to cut. Been pickin up sticks, until my lower back wouldn't take anymore. Waitin on Jman to lend me his....


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2011)

mornin jeffro


----------



## Big Doe Down (Oct 18, 2011)

mornin' yall


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> Mernin GIW, EE, seth, Mud, Sterlo, Les, and last, but definitely not least, Keebs.......
> 
> Gotta get on the mower today before the rain comes in, got one more lawn to cut. Been pickin up sticks, until my lower back wouldn't take anymore. Waitin on Jman to lend me his....


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2011)

Mornin Mud!!!  Welcome the rain and cooler temps on the way, too hot yesterday for sure.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

~sigh~ sammich & chips ~ Boring!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Scratch, skretch, yawn.  Hi !


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Scratch, skretch, yawn.  Hi !


 You'd best get moving, buster............ oh wait, you still got a few minutes..........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


> You'd best get moving, buster............ oh wait, you still got a few minutes..........






Stayed up LATE last night watching TV.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stayed up LATE last night watching TV.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stayed up LATE last night watching TV.



Dude i didnt even get home till 6am And was in the car for a full 22 hours before that.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Fajita Tuesday


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Dude i didnt even get home till 6am And was in the car for a full 22 hours before that.


THAT'S why the scanner kept going off............  



Les Miles said:


> Fajita Tuesday


 Don't forget the air freshener!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 18, 2011)

Enchilada supremas


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Enchilada supremas  - _*crop dusting at it's finest!*_


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 18, 2011)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2011)

Piece of steak and some fresh fruit.....balanced, healthy meal!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

hdm03 said:


>


 you know who I was a thinkin' 'bout when I posted that!


Jeff C. said:


> Piece of steak and some fresh fruit.....balanced, healthy meal!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 18, 2011)

If ya'll see Mud, tell'em I'm done gone.................................... (but I'll wait around the corner for him!)


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Seth carter said:


> going somewere with my ag mechanics class today ile be leavin at 6 be back at 6




YDC again ???




slip said:


> Dude i didnt even get home till 6am And was in the car for a full 22 hours before that.





That's why I fly private !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

My consultation went well with my new Cardiologist.  He said I was as healthy as a "Clydesdale" could be.



Going for a "stress test" in a couple o weeks, then he's coming ova to duck/dove/deer hunt with me !!


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YDC again ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Normally would fly but its more fun to stay on the ground some times...8 states in two days if you count just passing thru


Hooked On Quack said:


> My consultation went well with my new Cardiologist.  He said I was as healthy as a "Clydesdale" could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a "stress test" in a couple o weeks, then he's coming ova to duck/dove/deer hunt with me !!


Healthy is good
Good luck with the stress test .... most annoying dang thing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

slip said:


> Normally would fly but its more fun to stay on the ground some times...8 states in two days if you count just passing thru
> 
> Healthy is good
> Good luck with the stress test .... most annoying dang thing





Thanks lil bro.  I'm exercising, eating healthy, cut my drankin and smokin by ova half, headed in the right direction, just got a LOOOONG ways to go !!  BAY BAY steps.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Ffffffffffff . . . hehe


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Quack, what's up big boy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, what's up big boy?





Nuttin Coach!!!  Just chillin, smokin a lil weed, havin a drank . . .


Ffffffffff . . .


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ffffffffffff . . . hehe





So I was wondering what that was all about...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Nuttin Coach!!!  Just chillin, smokin a lil weed, havin a drank . . .
> 
> 
> Ffffffffff . . .






now I know.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 18, 2011)

ffffff... or real.....lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> So I was wondering what that was all about...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




He's just a big 'ol pussycat.....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 18, 2011)

Bitteroot said:


> ffffff... or real.....lol





Dang big ole doggie ate my kittie before she could say  Fffffffffff . . .


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> YDC again ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no the ag expo


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 18, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang big ole doggie ate my kittie before she could say  Fffffffffff . . .




idjit.....


----------



## Sirduke (Oct 18, 2011)

Fear not, I have returned !!!

But why are you freaks still arguing about mustard ?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 18, 2011)

Evening, folks!
I dunno which is worse: Trying to get on here with Internet Explorer and looking at a blank page, or getting on here with Mozilla Firefox and looking at half a page. 
 Anyway, i had planned to go to Stewart County this afternoon so the rains came as soon as i got off work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 18, 2011)

Sirduke said:


> Fear not, I have returned !!!
> 
> But why are you freaks still arguing about mustard ?




No arguing here.....Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Syrup, Honey, etc., It's all good to me.  Duke!!



rhbama3 said:


> Evening, folks!
> I dunno which is worse: Trying to get on here with Internet Explorer and looking at a blank page, or getting on here with Mozilla Firefox and looking at half a page.
> Anyway, i had planned to go to Stewart County this afternoon so the rains came as soon as i got off work.




Let me respond while I can....

6-in-1...1/2 doz in another, right??? 

Yep....rain caught me cutting the lawn, was about halfway finished


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2011)

Cool, I actually finally got a thread to open, so I'm gonna write something in it. 
Chrome gives you a perpetual half a page, too.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 19, 2011)

One thing most agree on


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dang big ole doggie ate my kittie before she could say  Fffffffffff . . .



i thought she got the ffffffff part out?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 19, 2011)

HAPPY HUMP DAY to you Gobblin and Kendall   (where did you come from this early in the morning????).

It is too wet for my morning exercise walk so I guess that washing a load of clothes this morning is on the agenda instead.  And speaking of wet, yep that wet stuff is still falling outside this morning but we desperately need about a foot or so more to help with the drought situation.  I hope everyone gets a cup of Gobblin's good coffee this morning.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Hmmmm..... 

Which one to start my day off right with???? 






Good Morning, Eagle Eye, Kendall, Husker fan, and the rest of the morning crew


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Which one to start my day off right with????
> 
> ...



mixem hoss....top of da mernin to ya folks... how youuins dooins. its hump day...for sure my lab was demonstrating the act when i got up this mernin...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrr morning . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrr morning . . .



Back at ya


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My consultation went well with my new Cardiologist.  He said I was as healthy as a "Clydesdale" could be.
> 
> 
> 
> Going for a "stress test" in a couple o weeks, then he's coming ova to duck/dove/deer hunt with me !!


 "Clydesdale" 



Sirduke said:


> Fear not, I have returned !!!
> 
> But why are you freaks still arguing about mustard ?


 you know how winderlickers are...............


gobbleinwoods said:


> One thing most agree on






Sterlo58 said:


> Back at ya


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

GOOD MORNING GON waders
got some good rain yesterday and last night Now for some sunshine and the food plots are lookin good 
on a nother note, why didnt somebody tell me keebs was hiding behind the corner of the building, i'm runnin for the truck and she jumps out , scared the fffffff .. fffffffff.. ffffffff.. out of me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> GOOD MORNING GON waders
> got some good rain yesterday and last night Now for some sunshine and the food plots are lookin good
> on a nother note, why didnt somebody tell me keebs was hiding behind the corner of the building, i'm runnin for the truck and she jumps out , scared the fffffff .. fffffffff.. ffffffff.. out of me.


 I gots the rain toooooo!!  AND Lil Girl slept alllll night last night............  but I forgot to get the bone out of Doobie's kennel & HE woke me up at 3:00 AM gnawing on that thing!
 You shoulda seen the look on your face!!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> AND Lil Girl slept alllll night last night............
> 
> 
> 
> You shoulda seen the look on your face!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2011)

someone please pass me a jacket...i gots ta go outside and da wind is down right cccchhhiilllyyy still bettern 90F+ 90%


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

Chilly good mornin to y'all.....oh, and drizzly too!! More like a syrup day, I suppose.....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> someone please pass me a jacket...i gots ta go outside and da wind is down right cccchhhiilllyyy still bettern 90F+ 90%


 wimp, I still wore shorts to work today!



Jeff C. said:


> Chilly good mornin to y'all.....oh, and drizzly too!! More like a syrup day, I suppose.....


It's just now trying to clear out & the wind is a whippin!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

The temps are droppin off quick, it was warm at 6, and now its nippy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> The temps are droppin off quick, it was warm at 6, and now its nippy


 I KNOW!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> I KNOW!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


>


bring me a pair of long britches, pwease!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bring me a pair of long britches, pwease!



Why are your britches off?


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> bring me a pair of long britches, pwease!


 


threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why are your britches off?



I know nothing


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Why are your britches off?


'Cause I didn't put none on this morning, that's why!!
I wore khaki shorts instead..............



mudracing101 said:


> I know nothing


 I TOLD you what I wa................. never mind, we're in public view here..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Glad I keep a pair of sweat pants in my locker, these shorts are getting kinda nipplish. . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad I keep a pair of sweat pants in my locker, these shorts are getting kinda nipplish. . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm nekkid and very comfortable thank you.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)




----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm nekkid and very comfortable thank you.



AHH COME ON!!! atleast put the loin cloth on!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> AHH COME ON!!! atleast put the loin cloth on!!



Well...I guess I have aired things out long enough. I will put on my tiger skin thong.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm nekkid and very comfortable thank you.





You up for some Twista ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You up for some Twista ??



Bring it.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> I'm nekkid and very comfortable thank you.


TMI!!TMI!!!!!!!!



blood on the ground said:


> AHH COME ON!!! atleast put the loin cloth on!!


 uuuhhh, thank you, I think.............



Hooked On Quack said:


> You up for some Twista ??





Sterlo58 said:


> Bring it.


ohgawd, there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> TMI!!TMI!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> uuuhhh, thank you, I think.............
> ...





You wanna play too ??


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna play too ??



Well......do ya ?


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna play too ??



i will be the referee


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Idjits


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

We practice safe twista.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You wanna play too ??





Sterlo58 said:


> Well......do ya ?


I'll be the video-ographer..........


blood on the ground said:


> i will be the referee


 You sure 'bout that????????? Have you SEEN one of these matches???????


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Remember keebs , just say no


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Idjits



mustard lovin idjits thank you


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Remember keebs , just say mebbe ...



  Now datz betta !!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Remember keebs , just say no



   

Well, I got to go do my stretchin' exercises before the match starts. See yall later


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> mustard lovin idjits thank you



Oh yeah! I forgot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

What's for dinner you ask ??  Poke steak and shrooms, turnip greens and garden peas.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Quack, lemme hold a dollar?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Remember keebs , just say no









 oook...........


Hooked On Quack said:


> Now datz betta !!





Sterlo58 said:


> Well, I got to go do my stretchin' exercises before the match starts. See yall later





Hooked On Quack said:


> What's for dinner you ask ??  Poke steak and shrooms, turnip greens and garden peas.


 Tell Dawn I wants a plate toooooo!!!!!!!! pwease..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

I keep eatin dis chili....I'mon blow da roof off.

I'll play nekkid twista....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Hey Quack, lemme hold a dollar?




You got it bro !! 




Keebs said:


> oook...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...




She cooked bout all day yesterday !!!




Jeff C. said:


> I keep eatin dis chili....I'mon blow da roof off.
> 
> I'll play nekkid twista....





Twista and pootin don't mix . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> You got it bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Fffffffffffff......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She cooked bout all day yesterday !!!


And when she weren't cookin, she was still smokin!!!!!



Jeff C. said:


> Fffffffffffff......


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I keep eatin dis chili....I'mon blow da roof off.
> 
> I'll play nekkid twista....


 


Hooked On Quack said:


> You got it bro !!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why not, its da secret weapon to winnin


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers , yumm,


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey yall!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Zaxbys buffalo chicken fingers , yumm,


 you tease you!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 19, 2011)

Mustard sucks. I like Syrup and Gravy better. 

Just passin' through. Been a busy couple weeks here. Wish I had time to wade. I'll check in later! Gotta find a copy of my dog's pedigree. Someone wants him to knock up his girl dog


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> you tease you!


 Find some pants yet, its gettin cooler by the minute.



Sugar Plum said:


> Mustard sucks. I like Syrup and Gravy better.
> 
> Just passin' through. Been a busy couple weeks here. Wish I had time to wade. I'll check in later! Gotta find a copy of my dog's pedigree. Someone wants him to knock up his girl dog



Mustard rules Sugar


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mustard sucks. I like Syrup and Gravy better.
> 
> Just passin' through. Been a busy couple weeks here. Wish I had time to wade. I'll check in later! Gotta find a copy of my dog's pedigree. Someone wants him to knock up his girl dog



Howdy miss Plum 

Did you drop by to join us in a game of twista ?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2011)

Mmmmmmmm..... Huge Brisket burrito topped with asadero and  cotija  cheeses, grilled onions, diced tomatoes, and a spicey red wine & chipotle pepper sauce; refried black beans and mexican rice on the side. Oh yeah awesome salsa with lots of garlic and fresh cilantro. 

  Yeah, it was da bomb.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmmm..... Huge Brisket burrito topped with asadero and  cotija  cheeses, grilled onions, diced tomatoes, and a spicey red wine & chipotle pepper sauce; refried black beans and mexican rice on the side. Oh yeah awesome salsa with lots of garlic and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Yeah, it was da bomb.



sounds good boss


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mustard sucks. I like Syrup and Gravy better.
> 
> Just passin' through. Been a busy couple weeks here. Wish I had time to wade. I'll check in later! Gotta find a copy of my dog's pedigree. Someone wants him to knock up his girl dog


 been wondering when you was gonna check back in!  Hope you're healing good!


mudracing101 said:


> Find some pants yet, its gettin cooler by the minute.


Naawww, it feels gooooooooood outside!



BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmmm..... Huge Brisket burrito topped with asadero and  cotija  cheeses, grilled onions, diced tomatoes, and a spicey red wine & chipotle pepper sauce; refried black beans and mexican rice on the side. Oh yeah awesome salsa with lots of garlic and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Yeah, it was da bomb.


dang, where's that drooling smiley??????


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmmm..... Huge Brisket burrito topped with asadero and  cotija  cheeses, grilled onions, diced tomatoes, and a spicey red wine & chipotle pepper sauce; refried black beans and mexican rice on the side. Oh yeah awesome salsa with lots of garlic and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Yeah, it was da bomb.



Dang...my low carb wrap is lame.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Oct 19, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> Find some pants yet, its gettin cooler by the minute.
> 
> 
> 
> Mustard rules Sugar







Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy miss Plum
> 
> Did you drop by to join us in a game of twista ?



 Heck yeah!!



Keebs said:


> been wondering when you was gonna check back in!  Hope you're healing good!
> 
> Naawww, it feels gooooooooood outside!
> 
> ...



Hey Keebs. This time of year always gets nuts for us. But I'm healing up good. Got the brace off and can walk on it just fine. It still hurts like the dickens to touch it, but much better. Miss y'all a ton!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well gang, off to do some chores. Cortney I am glad you are getting mobile again.
Catch up with yall later.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Well gang, off to do some chores. Cortney I am glad you are getting mobile again.
> Catch up with yall later.


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> been wondering when you was gonna check back in!  Hope you're healing good!
> 
> Naawww, it feels gooooooooood outside!
> 
> ...


dont it though bon fire weather


Sugar Plum said:


> Heck yeah!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Keebs. This time of year always gets nuts for us. But I'm healing up good. Got the brace off and can walk on it just fine. It still hurts like the dickens to touch it, but much better. Miss y'all a ton!



a lil to the left


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Keebs !!!


Didja name yo puppy yet ??


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> Didja name yo puppy yet ??



Yeah, did you name her yet


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs !!!
> 
> 
> Didja name yo puppy yet ??





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, did you name her yet



Dratsum is a good name for that puppy


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Mmmmmmmm..... Huge Brisket burrito topped with asadero and  cotija  cheeses, grilled onions, diced tomatoes, and a spicey red wine & chipotle pepper sauce; refried black beans and mexican rice on the side. Oh yeah awesome salsa with lots of garlic and fresh cilantro.
> 
> Yeah, it was da bomb.



Dang; that gave me gas just reading it


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; that gave me gas just reading it



You had that before reading it


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Dratsum is a good name for that puppy



where did she go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; that gave me gas just reading it





threeleggedpigmy said:


> You had that before reading it





Ice water gives him gas . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 19, 2011)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> You had that before reading it



Yeah, I had red meat and beer last night for supper   That always does the trick


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey Keebs !!!
> Didja name yo puppy yet ??





mudracing101 said:


> Yeah, did you name her yet





Les Miles said:


> Dratsum is a good name for that puppy


 NO!!
and NO she ain't gonna be named backardsmustard!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> NO!!
> and NO she ain't gonna be named backardsmustard!



See my new thread and lets get this over with


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ice water gives him gas . . .





hdm03 said:


> Yeah, I had red meat and beer last night for supper   That always does the trick



Please give my regards to the mrs.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah, I had red meat and beer last night for supper   That always does the trick





Oh Laaaaawd, let the fraggin commence . . .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2011)

Good lord i just ruined this thread and my panties.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good lord i just ruined this thread and my panties.





Yes you did . . .


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 19, 2011)

BBQBOSS said:


> Good lord i just ruined this thread and my panties.



And your wearing that thong backwards again; aren't ya


----------



## boneboy96 (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> And your wearing that thong backwards again; aren't ya



Not sure why anyone would want to know that!


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 19, 2011)

boneboy96 said:


> Not sure why anyone would want to know that!



x2


----------



## BBQBOSS (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> And your wearing that thong backwards again; aren't ya



Wll since boneboh wants to know.... Yes, i did.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 19, 2011)

Hey Mud, I'm readdyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, I'm readdyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!



You need to git home and feed Doo Doo


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 19, 2011)

Keebs said:


> Hey Mud, I'm readdyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!



Lets go


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 19, 2011)

hdm03 said:


> You need to git home and feed Doo Doo





Probably gonna have to clean up some doo doo too . . .


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2011)

Durn it is cold out there. Bout time.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2011)

slip said:


> Durn it is cold out there. Bout time.



AMEN! 

Although I've had to send our expert plant expert Nicodemus a pm requesting advice as to what vegetation is causing me immortal misery, I'm sooo looking forward to this weekend.  

All the "little boys" have started showing up during the daytime after the does come through. I'm REALLY REALLY hoping and praying that the big 8 I've got coming in at night will get a hint and take some daytimes strolls looking for a girlfriend.  

Bring on the cold weather.... and the RUT!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Don't you hate when you have plans to go hunting on opening day and then a co-worker reminds you that you agreed to swap call weekends a while back?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2011)

Peek-a-Boo! I see you!!!  


Forgot to add, age and score please.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> Don't you hate when you have plans to go hunting on opening day and then a co-worker reminds you that you agreed to swap call weekends a while back?



Amnesia.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> Amnesia.




I hope Keebs names her puppy Bugsy. 
"She's a talker, don't back down from nothin, and likes to dig holes." Sounds like you doesn't it? 
 Well, maybe not the hole digging. Wait... what are we talking about?


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope Keebs names her puppy Bugsy.
> "She's a talker, don't back down from nothin, and likes to dig holes." Sounds like you doesn't it?
> Well, maybe not the hole digging. Wait... what are we talking about?



I only dig holes when there's a body to hide.  



Bugsy.... I like it.  


If you will, ask Helen what the newest latest and greatest prescription antihistimine on the market is. They've got me taking a Zyrtec at night an Allegra in the mornings and two Benadryl after I get home from work and before bed. The shot isn't working well and I'm tired of swallowing pills, not to mention I can't get enough to drink and my skin is dry as all get out.  

This the by far the worst allergy attack I've had in years. All we can figure is the pollen from the goldenrod is in the dirt on the road where I'm riding my Rancher to the stand and I'm inhaling it. I've been sneezing, wheezing and snotting since Sunday and it won't stop. I look like a 20 year alkie with my red skin and eyes. 

This cold weather is more than welcomed right now.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 19, 2011)

turtlebug said:


> I only dig holes when there's a body to hide.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hang in there Bugsy. A frost is gunna be comming soon. I have suffered more this fall than ever before.


----------



## turtlebug (Oct 19, 2011)

Sterlo58 said:


> Hang in there Bugsy. A frost is gunna be comming soon. I have suffered more this fall than ever before.




You ain't kiddin.  God I hope it's like TONIGHT. 

Went to the doc today and he basically put me on all the same stuff that he put Fishbait on with the poison ivy reaction and a shot in the booty. 

He said whatever it is, I got a good dose of it and my body must still think I'm around it.  We've been noticing I was having reactions on Sundays but it was usually cleared up by Monday afternoon. Not this week so all we can guess is it's something blooming at the club cause I was in it all weekend on the 4-wheeler and in the trees. 




It's WAY PAST time for some cold weather.


----------



## deermeat270 (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

Might as well


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)

anybody here?
Muddyfoots is running and gunning in the Sports Forum. I thought i might better take a break from there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

I'm poppin around here and there....

How are ya this evenin, Robert?


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 19, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm poppin around here and there....
> 
> How are ya this evenin, Robert?



resting up for a big day at work tomorrow. 
Just looking forward to climbing a tree in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 19, 2011)

rhbama3 said:


> resting up for a big day at work tomorrow.
> Just looking forward to climbing a tree in the next couple of weeks.



Wish I could say the same, I've got a few I can climb around here, but this is a bow only county. I need a new bow

I've got an itchy finger after hearin that my brother saw the biggest buck he's ever seen in Ga., crossing the road into his hunting lease as he was leaving the other day. As a guest, I'm not allowed to shoot a buck there


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 19, 2011)

catch me if you can.....


----------



## Kendallbearden (Oct 19, 2011)

good evening waders. Looks like i'm gonna be working the late shift around here tonight. Anyone else on?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2011)

GOOD MORNING and Happy Thursday to all of you this morning.  It sure is a little chilly on my pumpkin this morning.  I'm just trying to find a cup of coffee to warm things up a bit.

I hope that everyone has a good day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 20, 2011)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> GOOD MORNING and Happy Thursday to all of you this morning.  It sure is a little chilly on my pumpkin this morning.  I'm just trying to find a cup of coffee to warm things up a bit.
> 
> I hope that everyone has a good day and pass it on.



Morning EE

Well the whitescreenofdeath was keeping the black coffee locked out for a while but here it is


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 20, 2011)

its cold!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2011)

Seth, its not cold! This is the Lord rewarding us for enduring the hot summer we just had. I had the windows up last night and will be tent camping this weekend ...yeah come on


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh...mernin wabblers


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Mornin waders, and a welcome weather change for everyone. I just need 3 more hours of sleep.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

It's a great day for mustard lovers!!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> It's a great day for mustard lovers!!!



Pass the Grey Poupon.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

Grrrrrrrrrrr!!

I have no water at the house .


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> I have no water at the house .



that sucks


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> I have no water at the house .



wel dagum..frozen pipes already???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> I have no water at the house .



Quack, there is plenty of water for you.  Just go outside and look at that big hole in the ground right beside your house that is "filled" with water just waiting for you to come take a bath in it.    


PS:  It just might be a little nippley though and make you talk in a "tenor" voice for a while.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> wel dagum..frozen pipes already???




Noooooooooo.  Ms. Dawn just cut his water off for making all of those unkind remarks about her earlier this week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrrr!!
> 
> I have no water at the house .




No bueno, senor!!! 


Good moanin waders!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 20, 2011)

Jeff C. said:


> No bueno, senor!!!
> 
> 
> Good moanin waders!!



mornin Jeffro, gotta cut grass today


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 20, 2011)

mudracing101 said:


> that sucks





blood on the ground said:


> wel dagum..frozen pipes already???





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Quack, there is plenty of water for you.  Just go outside and look at that big hole in the ground right beside your house that is "filled" with water just waiting for you to come to a bath in it.
> 
> 
> PS:  It just might be a little nippley though and make you talk in a "tenor" voice for a while.





Jeff C. said:


> No bueno, senor!!!
> 
> 
> Good moanin waders!!





Well pump ???  This is getting old, we have some kind of well problems 2-3 times a year.


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well pump ???  This is getting old, we have some kind of well problems 2-3 times a year.



Welll you better get it fixed quickly.

We all know you like the long Calgon soaks in the tub.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

About time to start a new thread isn't it???


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2011)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well pump ???  This is getting old, we have some kind of well problems 2-3 times a year.



me to brother!! im always doing something to my well


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 20, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> About time to start a new thread isn't it???



yes it is, no mustard this time!! lets go with campfire wader or sumthin....no food products


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

blood on the ground said:


> yes it is, no mustard this time!! lets go with campfire wader or sumthin....no food products



Got it ready and waiting in you 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=650757


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 20, 2011)

In honor of my fellow mustard brother  "Mud"


----------

